# Garden Chat!



## Cedarwinds Farm

I know at least some of you are getting started on your gardening for the year. I am always so excited to get my hands in the dirt again, so thought I'd create a thread where anyone who wants to can share their growing plans, garden photos, etc. 
I got 3 new raised beds this year, so I'm excited to fill them up with good stuff. I've already planted potatoes and onions. I have several different herbs, greens, veggies, and flowers sprouting in seed trays that I started inside and now am taking outside during the day since the weather is nice. 
I am going to experiment with container herb gardens inside the goat and maybe also the chicken pen this year, so they can 'self medicate', so I've started a bunch of herbs to use for that.
Here's a photo of my baby calendula sprouts. I was so excited when they popped up! My calendula didn't do well last year, but I'm going to grow it in a better spot this year.


----------



## Hounddog23

Yes its my favorite time of year!. I have just planted out my tomatoes and squash and peppers!.


----------



## Rancho Draco

So nice to see some green! We just got hit by spring like a freight train this week. Went from being in the 10s to being in the 50s and 60s. I don't even have my starters going yet! That's what I'm doing today. I got pretty sick last spring and then spent the rest of the summer trying to catch up and my garden turned into a jungle. Hoping for a better year this year!


----------



## Stay at home goat mom

Starting my seeds tomorrow. Greenhouse is built, just busy filling it with soil and compost. Everything will be grown in greenhouse this year. Free range chickens and garden don't mix. Lol. Doing squash, green beans, cucumber, peppers, onions, tomatoes and potatoes.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We have already planted onion sets and some blackberry and blueberry plants. And we have a lot of seeds started in the house right now.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My garden is greening up nicely, with many plants in bloom already. Unfortunately I have not planted anything yet. It is all weeds. Weeds as far as the eye can see. Weeds and a few things that did not get harvested that are re-sprouting, such as red cabbage, kohlrabi, chard, and the odd carrot.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so behind with starting seeds. I did start cherry tomatoes to put in hanging baskets. We want to add another raised bed this year.


----------



## luvmyherd

My son has taken over the garden this year. I am not complaining; it frees me up to spend more time with the goats.
Besides, at almost 70 my husband and I have a harder time bending over.
He has ordered so many seeds I have lost track of everything he is planting. Lots of heritage stuff.
He has peas and other things started in a grow house he built in the barn this winter. He has been through such a hard year this seems like good therapy for him.
I am pretty sure I will need to find more canning jars. Tomatoes, squash, beans etc.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Hounddog23 said:


> Yes its my favorite time of year!. I have just planted out my tomatoes and squash and peppers!.


You must have an earlier spring than I do! I won't be planting anything except kale and spinach out for at least a month. We are planning to do a large pumpkin/squash patch this year. I would like to have more squashes to feed to the animals. The goats especially love them.


Rancho Draco said:


> So nice to see some green! We just got hit by spring like a freight train this week. Went from being in the 10s to being in the 50s and 60s. I don't even have my starters going yet! That's what I'm doing today. I got pretty sick last spring and then spent the rest of the summer trying to catch up and my garden turned into a jungle. Hoping for a better year this year!


Man, sorry you were sick last year! That is no fun! I do hope this year is better for you. Your expression of spring being like a freight train made me chuckle. I have seasonal allergies, and actually felt kinda like I was hit with a freight train a few days ago. Fortunately, the allergy symptoms have subsided and I feel like I can do stuff again.


Stay at home goat mom said:


> Starting my seeds tomorrow. Greenhouse is built, just busy filling it with soil and compost. Everything will be grown in greenhouse this year. Free range chickens and garden don't mix. Lol. Doing squash, green beans, cucumber, peppers, onions, tomatoes and potatoes.


Oh, I want a green house! You are right, free range chickens will really destroy a garden. I have found some creative ways to work that, but may end up just fencing the garden off one day. 


KY Goat Girl said:


> We have already planted onion sets and some blackberry and blueberry plants. And we have a lot of seeds started in the house right now.


Sounds like fun! I just mulched my blackberries on Saturday, and was excited to see all the leaf buds forming!


Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My garden is greening up nicely, with many plants in bloom already. Unfortunately I have not planted anything yet. It is all weeds. Weeds as far as the eye can see. Weeds and a few things that did not get harvested that are re-sprouting, such as red cabbage, kohlrabi, chard, and the odd carrot.


I get excited about plants that come back on their own. That's one of my favorite things about herbs. They are very tough! I also have orach and borage popping up in the garden right now. Some of your weeds may be good goat food...I have been looking at weeds differently since I got my goats. Whatever the case, it is nice to see GREEN after the brown and white of winter. 


ksalvagno said:


> I'm so behind with starting seeds. I did start cherry tomatoes to put in hanging baskets. We want to add another raised bed this year.


Hanging baskets sounds like a good way to do tomatoes. I am usually behind on seed starting. This is the first year I actually got seeds started inside sort of when I wanted to.


luvmyherd said:


> My son has taken over the garden this year. I am not complaining; it frees me up to spend more time with the goats.
> Besides, at almost 70 my husband and I have a harder time bending over.
> He has ordered so many seeds I have lost track of everything he is planting. Lots of heritage stuff.
> He has peas and other things started in a grow house he built in the barn this winter. He has been through such a hard year this seems like good therapy for him.
> I am pretty sure I will need to find more canning jars. Tomatoes, squash, beans etc.


Sounds like you'll have a lovely garden! 
I used to work at an organic farm, and planting season was kinda rough. I would spend about 6 or 7 hrs. a day bending and stooping. My back and the muscles in my upper legs would be in so much pain for the first few days, then I'd get used to it. I like the smaller scale family garden, that isn't quite so demanding!


----------



## i like my goats

My dad acualy owns a greenhouse that ships out 30000 plants a week! i can send pics later


----------



## MadHouse

That’s great that some of you can already plant things out!! How exciting!
I have trays indoors since February: onions, celery, cilantro, hot peppers are just popping up…
Our safe planting out date is June 1, except for the cold hardy stuff.
I always get so excited about planting when the catalogs come in December/January.
By June I usually am already overwhelmed. 😛


----------



## Goatastic43

So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


We had our first successful watermelons last summer in raised beds. We put the goats’ bedding in the bottom half of the raised beds, then soil on top. They seemed to love that.


----------



## Hounddog23

@Cedarwinds Farm yes im in zone 8b.. we have had westher be 28 one day.. and then 70 the next lol southeast texas.. its been up in the 70 alot already so i felt brave enough to plant.. its too warm for me to do kale i think i do have a nice broccolli growing in the yard! Lol in February i lost my greenhouse.. ad wind storm.. plants got blown everywhere.. a broccoli seed must have spilled and survived now i have a 8 inch tall plant just randomly in the yard. And lucky for me the goats dont like the brassica leaves lol.


----------



## Hounddog23

MadHouse said:


> We had our first successful watermelons last summer in raised beds. We put the goats’ bedding in the bottom half of the raised beds, then soil on top. They seemed to love that.


Did you conpost ot first or put it straight in there ?


----------



## Hounddog23

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My garden is greening up nicely, with many plants in bloom already. Unfortunately I have not planted anything yet. It is all weeds. Weeds as far as the eye can see. Weeds and a few things that did not get harvested that are re-sprouting, such as red cabbage, kohlrabi, chard, and the odd carrot.


Atleast its green! 😅


----------



## MadHouse

Hounddog23 said:


> Did you conpost ot first or put it straight in there ?


I put it in straight.


----------



## Hounddog23

I might try this.. planting melons myself soon as the rain is calm.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

The garden this morning! We're getting some nice rains, which should bring out the sprouts.
Last year, I left some orach to reseed, and it is popping up everywhere. I'll go through in a couple weeks and thin it out. But I love low maintenance plants that grow without any help and are also pretty purple.








My herbs are looking good! The wormwood, sage, thyme, and hyssop never did die back fully. 
























Baby oreganos. I went a little overboard with oregano last year. I think I have 4 different types. I'm not sure if they're all 'true' oregano or not, but they're pretty and the pollinators love them.
















This basil seed is older, so I planted a bunch because I didn't know how well it would germinate. Well, it germinated!


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


Not from me. We get too much water and they go to from under ripe to bursting open within a day normally here but it floods often. Will have to see what others provide in tips so I may have to steal those ideas too!


----------



## Hounddog23

So much green! I love it


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


Same. We’ve never had luck with watermelons either. Lol


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Exciting! We have such a short growing season here in WY that I can't plant until late May. We do have a substantial crop of garlic in the ground along with mature crops of Raspberries, Rhubarb and Asparagus, plus 2 thornless blackberry bushes that self-started last year. Something to look forward to for now. I'll be watching your planting and being inspired until then 
We are going to be over-seeding 2 acres of pasture with goat forage this year. That will happen earlier than the actual garden. I'll post before, during & after photos & pray it turns out worthy of the investment!


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


What zone are you in? I couldn't grow them until we found a zone specific type. So we're planting Minnesota Midgets with our super short growing season now and had some success last year. They're adorable serving size melons


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lilgoatgal said:


> Exciting! We have such a short growing season here in WY that I can't plant until late May. We do have a substantial crop of garlic in the ground along with mature crops of Raspberries, Rhubarb and Asparagus, plus 2 thornless blackberry bushes that self-started last year. Something to look forward to for now. I'll be watching your planting and being inspired until then
> We are going to be over-seeding 2 acres of pasture with goat forage this year. That will happen earlier than the actual garden. I'll post before, during & after photos & pray it turns out worthy of the investment!


I'de be very interested to see how your overseeding goes! I've been wanting to do the same thing. 

I just started my raspberry patch last year. I'm hoping some of them made it through the winter. 

What kind of garlic do you grow? I've been wanting to start a patch of it.


----------



## Goatastic43

Lilgoatgal said:


> What zone are you in? I couldn't grow them until we found a zone specific type. So we're planting Minnesota Midgets with our super short growing season now and had some success last year. They're adorable serving size melons


I believe 7…not a 100% sure. What ever zone East Tennessee is lol


----------



## i like my goats

We have been growing herbs. I am thinking about making a raised bed later probably In April.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lilgoatgal said:


> Exciting! We have such a short growing season here in WY that I can't plant until late May. We do have a substantial crop of garlic in the ground along with mature crops of Raspberries, Rhubarb and Asparagus, plus 2 thornless blackberry bushes that self-started last year. Something to look forward to for now. I'll be watching your planting and being inspired until then
> We are going to be over-seeding 2 acres of pasture with goat forage this year. That will happen earlier than the actual garden. I'll post before, during & after photos & pray it turns out worthy of the investment!


Wow, and we thought waiting till the end of March, early April was a long time to wait for planting. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We have planted some garlic that we bought from the store a few moths ago. It just started to sprout green chutes so we planted it. Also planted some green onions from the store that we found out if you put the roots in just a cup of water and put them in your window they grow very quickly then you can just use a pair of scissors and cut some off for salads or whatever. Works great. We decided to just plant a few and see how they do. We also have a TON of volunteer onions that are popping up all over our raised beds from the people who lived here before.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I probably won't put anything in the ground til the end of April, unless it's either cold hardy or I have the ability to cover it. We had snow in April last year!


----------



## Goats Rock

Memorial Day is the main time people plant around here. (except the cold weather plants like lettuce and peas) I am the consumer that buys all your 
veggies- no time for my own garden! I do toss sunflower seeds and water melon seeds on the manure pile that is more dirt now than anything- stuff 
grows. Then the birds eat it!


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Goatastic43 said:


> I believe 7…not a 100% sure. What ever zone East Tennessee is lol


Look at these beauties! 


https://www.rareseeds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=watermellon


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Rancho Draco said:


> I'de be very interested to see how your overseeding goes! I've been wanting to do the same thing.
> 
> I just started my raspberry patch last year. I'm hoping some of them made it through the winter.
> 
> What kind of garlic do you grow? I've been wanting to start a patch of it.


We were only slightly successful last year overseeding, but I really just threw out the seed and hoped for the best. This year we'll be trimming the old growth to about 4 inches, raking the ground, spreading seed, and then doing something... currently undetermined.. to cover or press in the seed. Oh, and we do have to water it this year. Our area is so painfully dry it was doomed to fail. 

Raspberries have been tricky for me. If you do well, share your secrets! First year I neglected them entirely - busy with family needs. Next year killed them after accidentally covering them with moldy straw. Last year I didn't water enough so they grew but didn't berry, before drying out. Sigh.

I'm growing Chesnok Red & Russian Red as hardnecks. Also Nootka Rose as a northern variety of softneck. I bought the starting heads 2 years ago and this year am growing from my own cloves. So excited to have these with no expense this time  I like the first two the best, but what to buy really depends on what zone you're in. I'm in 5a.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lilgoatgal said:


> We were only slightly successful last year overseeding, but I really just threw out the seed and hoped for the best. This year we'll be trimming the old growth to about 4 inches, raking the ground, spreading seed, and then doing something... currently undetermined.. to cover or press in the seed. Oh, and we do have to water it this year. Our area is so painfully dry it was doomed to fail.
> 
> Raspberries have been tricky for me. If you do well, share your secrets! First year I neglected them entirely - busy with family needs. Next year killed them after accidentally covering them with moldy straw. Last year I didn't water enough so they grew but didn't berry, before drying out. Sigh.
> 
> I'm growing Chesnok Red & Russian Red as hardnecks. Also Nootka Rose as a northern variety of softneck. I bought the starting heads 2 years ago and this year am growing from my own cloves. So excited to have these with no expense this time  I like the first two the best, but what to buy really depends on what zone you're in. I'm in 5a.


I pretty much neglected the raspberries last year so I don't have high hopes. I got 5 on online order and I think 2 or 3 survived the summer. I'm hoping I have at least two plants this spring. I have some seeds so might throw some in the patch and see if they do anything.

I planted chesnok red last spring and also neglected that and it was promptly either killed by the lack of water or eaten by deer and gophers. I also just bought some really sketchy bulbs off Amazon though and would like to try again. Any suggestions for getting cloves? I'm in zone 4 but don't remember off the top of my head if I'm zone 4a or 4b.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

I'm super excited to start an herb garden this year, first timer here. My sister and I grow and sell tomatoes plants at my brother's nursery, along with some peppers and culinary herbs. We planted about 500 tomatoes and will be planting another in a couple of weeks.
@ CedarWindsFarm kind of herbs are you planting for your goats, I'm intrigued by the self medicate herb pot garden?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> I'm super excited to start an herb garden this year, first timer here. My sister and I grow and sell tomatoes plants at my brother's nursery, along with some peppers and culinary herbs. We planted about 500 tomatoes and will be planting another in a couple of weeks.
> @ CedarWindsFarm kind of herbs are you planting for your goats, I'm intrigued by the self medicate herb pot garden?


I am planning to do hyssop, wormwood, thyme, sage, and oregano. I also use mullein, but won't do that in a container. 
A lot of people say that sage will dry up a milking doe. I have never experienced that. I don't know how much fresh sage my girls would have to eat to dry themselves off, but it would have to be a pretty substantial amount.


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Rancho Draco said:


> I pretty much neglected the raspberries last year so I don't have high hopes. I got 5 on online order and I think 2 or 3 survived the summer. I'm hoping I have at least two plants this spring. I have some seeds so might throw some in the patch and see if they do anything.
> 
> I planted chesnok red last spring and also neglected that and it was promptly either killed by the lack of water or eaten by deer and gophers. I also just bought some really sketchy bulbs off Amazon though and would like to try again. Any suggestions for getting cloves? I'm in zone 4 but don't remember off the top of my head if I'm zone 4a or 4b.


Keene organics should have some spring garlic you could try. You might like Mad river garlic growers too. I prefer heirloom or organics when I want to replant seeds for next year.


----------



## Aozora

I have fiftyish plants under a grow light until the last frost passes. 23 peppers, all different types including bells, jalapenos, habaneros, Thai chiles, pepperoncinis, and the ones I'm most excited about, New Mexico chiles including 3 Hatch's and 2 called chimayo which are delicious. To go along with that, I also have 12 tomato plants, primarily roma-style for canning. Assorted herbs including several kinds of basil, rosemary, and Mexican oregano. Yes, I like salsa, how did you guess?

Tonight I am starting more seeds, including some weird Indian melons called Kajari melons, a really cool flower called toothache plant that makes your mouth go numb if you chew it (and also works as a tincture), and a new one for me--grain amaranth. I am experimenting with grain crops because I like to be self-sufficient.

Our mint (mixed varieties) is bouncing back well from winter, and our anise hyssop has re-seeded and is sprouting, which I really love. I also have some onions that are getting ready to harvest--how can you tell when they're perfectly ready? I hear different things.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aozora said:


> I have fiftyish plants under a grow light until the last frost passes. 23 peppers, all different types including bells, jalapenos, habaneros, Thai chiles, pepperoncinis, and the ones I'm most excited about, New Mexico chiles including 3 Hatch's and 2 called chimayo which are delicious. To go along with that, I also have 12 tomato plants, primarily roma-style for canning. Assorted herbs including several kinds of basil, rosemary, and Mexican oregano. Yes, I like salsa, how did you guess?
> 
> Tonight I am starting more seeds, including some weird Indian melons called Kajari melons, a really cool flower called toothache plant that makes your mouth go numb if you chew it (and also works as a tincture), and a new one for me--grain amaranth. I am experimenting with grain crops because I like to be self-sufficient.
> 
> Our mint (mixed varieties) is bouncing back well from winter, and our anise hyssop has re-seeded and is sprouting, which I really love. I also have some onions that are getting ready to harvest--how can you tell when they're perfectly ready? I hear different things.


Wow that’s quite the variety! The toothache plant sounds weird and amazing!


----------



## luvmyherd

My son has ordered so many seeds I have lost track of what he is planting. The usual squash and tomatoes and beans along with herbs and mints and lettuce and spinach. I think he is planning some corn.


----------



## luvmyherd

The artichokes are going crazy and the grapes are leafing out.🌞


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

luvmyherd said:


> The artichokes are going crazy and the grapes are leafing out.🌞
> View attachment 225750
> 
> View attachment 225749


Wonderful! It does my heart good to see all that green!


----------



## littleheathens

Goatastic43 said:


> So exciting to see everyone’s garden pictures! This is a great thread idea! We started our garden a few days ago in the kitchen. This year we’re trying to start some of the plants off in little planters, until we put them in the garden. Anyone have any tips for a successful water melon? We’ve tried for years and they never seem to turn out.


Melons don't like their roots messed with so I start them in the biodegradable pots, tearing off the rim at planting so it doesn't wick away moisture. I gave away all of my melon seeds this year though because I can never get the timing right for harvesting them at peak ripeness. I can't figure that out! I'm a commercial organic asparagus grower (most are CSA farmers) so I'm on an active local farmer email list and this has come up recently on there.


----------



## littleheathens

Lilgoatgal said:


> We were only slightly successful last year overseeding, but I really just threw out the seed and hoped for the best. This year we'll be trimming the old growth to about 4 inches, raking the ground, spreading seed, and then doing something... currently undetermined.. to cover or press in the seed. Oh, and we do have to water it this year. Our area is so painfully dry it was doomed to fail.
> 
> Raspberries have been tricky for me. If you do well, share your secrets! First year I neglected them entirely - busy with family needs. Next year killed them after accidentally covering them with moldy straw. Last year I didn't water enough so they grew but didn't berry, before drying out. Sigh.
> 
> I'm growing Chesnok Red & Russian Red as hardnecks. Also Nootka Rose as a northern variety of softneck. I bought the starting heads 2 years ago and this year am growing from my own cloves. So excited to have these with no expense this time  I like the first two the best, but what to buy really depends on what zone you're in. I'm in 5a.


We grow Chesnok and Nootka too! We also have Musik and maybe another type or two. Musik is nice because the whole head is just 5-8 huge cloves- easy peeling when you need a lot of garlic. We did a garlic tasting though and found we really preferred the flavors of the smaller red cloves. Nootka has stored REALLY well for us, too.


----------



## littleheathens

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I am planning to do hyssop, wormwood, thyme, sage, and oregano. I also use mullein, but won't do that in a container.
> A lot of people say that sage will dry up a milking doe. I have never experienced that. I don't know how much fresh sage my girls would have to eat to dry themselves off, but it would have to be a pretty substantial amount.


I love this idea! I wanted to do something kind of similar. My plan included raspberries and dill also. I hope you will keep us posted on this project!


----------



## luvmyherd

The goats were browsing in the front yard and we were keeping a close eye but I was getting a temp on a sick baby and they leaped the four foot fence into the raised bed. They got the baby peas and the sage. My son was so angry I was afraid we would be barbequing goat tonight.
Thankfully, it is early enough to get some new ones started and still have a harvest. But he had put a lot into those peas.


----------



## MadHouse

Arrh! Darn goats! They know where the good stuff is!
They are showing kindness by letting you know early on, that 4 feet is no problem for them. 😉


----------



## luvmyherd

My fat Nubians did not jump at all. These little guys seem to think they are reindeer. 😏


----------



## Rancho Draco

The broccoli is up! Cucumbers and tomatoes are starting to peak through as well.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! I may be weird, but I think little sprouts are so cute lol!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Not weird at all! I may have squealed when I saw them this morning. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm excited about sprouts, too! My onions started popping up today.








My spinach that I direct sowed is also coming up. The nights are cold, so I put some hay over the top of the sprouts to keep them warm. When I pulled the hay aside to fertilize the plants this morning, it was so nice and toasty under there, and the little plants are looking pretty good.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Very nice!

My sprouts are growing like crazy! The cucumbers came up a bit today and there are a couple iceberg sprouts up. I need to rearrange a bit I think. These broccoli sprouts are leaned way over towards the morning sun.


----------



## Goatastic43

Tuesday then today. It’s so fun watching them grow! I guess you never realize how fast it happens when they’re outside!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

I use those jiffy peat pellets and they work great. Roots grow through it 


littleheathens said:


> Melons don't like their roots messed with so I start them in the biodegradable pots, tearing off the rim at planting so it doesn't wick away moisture. I gave away all of my melon seeds this year though because I can never get the timing right for harvesting them at peak ripeness. I can't figure that out! I'm a commercial organic asparagus grower (most are CSA farmers) so I'm on an active local farmer email list and this has come up recently on there.


just fine a s easy to pick up and plant after started. I normally rip the bottom open before it starts growing to just give it more flexibility on root structure , but still my water melons laugh at me. Unripe one day and feeding wild life next day. Welcome to the natural springs!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just wanted to share a new method I've tried for keeping my tender young plants warm. I've got spinach and orach coming up, and maybe some kale, but I haven't pulled enough hay aside to see if it's up yet.  we had a warm spell that brought out all the sprouts, but the evening temps have been getting down in the 20's and 30's. I covered the beds loosely with hay, then put tarps over the top. This has kept everything nice and warm. I take the tarps off during the day, but I will leave the hay in place until the temperatures are consistently above freezing at night. Nothing has gotten crushed, and I haven't found any frost bitten leaves so far. This is really nice for my taller orach sprouts that had gotten above the level of the hay mulch I put down in the fall. I figured the smaller sprouts that were still below the level of the mulch would be ok, but I was concerned that the taller ones would get nipped.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great idea!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I really need to get into my garden!








Last year's purple Kohlrabi going to flower soon.











Last year's Red Cabbage trying to keep up with the Kohlrabi.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I did get a start on the Raspberries. 









Before ...











... and after.

I should have had this done a month ago.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Does anyone know how to deter squirrels from a garden? Other than constructing basically a covered chicken coup structure, I am at a loss trying to come up with solutions to keep those tomato stealing tree rats out of my garden boxes. (Last season they stole 95% of the tomatoes) I have tried aluminum pie pans on a string, motion detectors that sound an alarm, thinning the population over the cold months, and rubber snakes. This particular box is resembling a miniature golf course there are so many holes in it. 

Decided to have a salad for lunch, went to pick some mixed greens only to find sections dug out with little clumps of greens scattered around with roots showing. Some onion bulbs were dug up and a few were found here and there in the yard. This damage happened within the past couple of hours because I didn't take the protective covers off until I finished morning chores around 10 a.m. Can't leave the covers on 24/7 any longer because they are plexi and serve as a cold frame. Might heat up too much for the cool weather plants.


----------



## luvmyherd

That is frustrating. Our squirrels tend to stay in the back but we are having trouble with birds. We will have to watch for squirrels stealing eggs in a few months though. They run them across the pasture like soccer balls.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

luvmyherd said:


> Our squirrels tend to stay in the back


I wish the squirrels here would stay in the back for their groceries. Geez, there are acorns, hickory nuts, walnuts, mulberry fruits and plenty other tasty snacks in abundance for them. The darn rodent beasts will climb the tomato vines and eat until they can't hold anything else. I saw one of them trying to carry an almost ripe pound and a quarter size tomato with it's hind legs up in the air, and the front legs strong enough to carry it across the yard. Tried to climb up an oak tree to escape detection and the tomato kept dropping on the way up. Darn tree rat would turn around, go back down the tree, grab the tomato again and start back up. Over and over again.



luvmyherd said:


> We will have to watch for squirrels stealing eggs in a few months though.


Oh my gosh, they steal eggs also? I am very sorry to hear they are taking your hen fruit.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve been meaning to post these pics for a few days now so everything is a little bigger now. Lol 








A bunch of different seeds my sister-in-law sprouted. 








More seeds she sprouted. The bigger ones on the far right are raspberry plants that were actually bought. 








All tomato plants.  Tomatoes are my favorite! My mom used to send me and our Rottweiler down to the garden for tomatoes when I was little and it was such a long walk from the garden to the house that by the time I got back, the basket was empty again because me and the dog had eaten them all. 








These are from a kit my mom got for her birthday last year. It’s pretty neat! It came with everything but the water. Lol 
Like I said, these pics were a few days ago so everything is a little bigger now. It always fascinates me how fast plants grow. Like animals, you blink and you miss it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I really need to get into my garden!
> 
> View attachment 226421
> Last year's purple Kohlrabi going to flower soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226422
> Last year's Red Cabbage trying to keep up with the Kohlrabi.


Just turn your goats loose in there!
I am actually thinking I may let some things bolt and reseed this year. I'm all about the low maintenance gardening lifestyle. 
Your raspberries look great!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Does anyone know how to deter squirrels from a garden? Other than constructing basically a covered chicken coup structure, I am at a loss trying to come up with solutions to keep those tomato stealing tree rats out of my garden boxes. (Last season they stole 95% of the tomatoes) I have tried aluminum pie pans on a string, motion detectors that sound an alarm, thinning the population over the cold months, and rubber snakes. This particular box is resembling a miniature golf course there are so many holes in it.
> 
> Decided to have a salad for lunch, went to pick some mixed greens only to find sections dug out with little clumps of greens scattered around with roots showing. Some onion bulbs were dug up and a few were found here and there in the yard. This damage happened within the past couple of hours because I didn't take the protective covers off until I finished morning chores around 10 a.m. Can't leave the covers on 24/7 any longer because they are plexi and serve as a cold frame. Might heat up too much for the cool weather plants.


Do you think an owl decoy would work? I have several out to deter hawks from killing my chickens. So far, they seem to be working. I move them every few days. My dog is doing a pretty good job keeping squirrels out of the yard at the moment.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve been meaning to post these pics for a few days now so everything is a little bigger now. Lol
> View attachment 226434
> 
> A bunch of different seeds my sister-in-law sprouted.
> View attachment 226435
> 
> More seeds she sprouted. The bigger ones on the far right are raspberry plants that were actually bought.
> View attachment 226436
> 
> All tomato plants.  Tomatoes are my favorite! My mom used to send me and our Rottweiler down to the garden for tomatoes when I was little and it was such a long walk from the garden to the house that by the time I got back, the basket was empty again because me and the dog had eaten them all.
> View attachment 226437
> 
> These are from a kit my mom got for her birthday last year. It’s pretty neat! It came with everything but the water. Lol
> Like I said, these pics were a few days ago so everything is a little bigger now. It always fascinates me how fast plants grow. Like animals, you blink and you miss it.


Looking good!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Do you think an owl decoy would work? I have several out to deter hawks from killing my chickens. So far, they seem to be working. I move them every few days. My dog is doing a pretty good job keeping squirrels out of the yard at the moment.


I will look into an owl decoy, thanks for the tip.


----------



## luvmyherd

I had planned on the goats pruning the blackberries but so far they have not been interested.
I have come out at night to see a 'possum sucking whole grapes one by one off of the vines.
My son has brought his dog with him and I think the varmint problem is diminishing.


----------



## luvmyherd

Our tomatoes came on in ernest last year while we were traveling. Luckily my son ran out and bought jars and made so much tomato sauce I am still using it as this year's crop is sprouting.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My kiwi is sprouting. I like spring.
It is a Grape Kiwi. I didn't know there was such a thing when I bought it three years ago. It has small fruit. About the size of ... what could I compare them to? ... about size of apples if the apples were grape size, I guess. Unlike other Kiwi plants, you do not need male and female plants to get fruit. We got about an ice cream pail full last year.


----------



## DDFN

Loving everyone's pictures. I was tilling the garden today until the husband requested my assistance on a car trip. Hoping we can get back so I can finish tilling before the rain moves in tomorrow.

Prestarted plants coming up good. I have some pumpkins I need to move into bigger prestart pots until the garden is ready for caddy shack 2022


----------



## ksalvagno

Does it taste like kiwi?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Yes, they taste like kiwi. They are not fuzzy though and do not need peeling. Just pop them into your mouth.


----------



## ksalvagno

That sounds interesting! I may have to look into that.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

They do take forever to ripen and get sweet. We picked them in October last year. 


Mine look just like these:


----------



## toth boer goats

Love 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl

So I got some more pics of our seedlings today! 

























And we planted our potatoes in the garden. 

















And I got a pic of our onions we planted a few weeks ago. 









And a bonus pic of Rifle. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. You have a big garden!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yep! We have a lot of planting to do when the time comes. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Woohoo! Looks great! I am supposed to haul a truck load of compost today to finish filling my new raised beds. My plants aren't growing very fast yet, because the weather isn't reliably warm. But they're hanging in there! I have a small set of shelves that have a plastic cover you can put over them to make a small greenhouse, and I'm thinking I may set those up.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I was wondering, is it feasible or desirable to turn this thread about gardening into a separate forum? Perhaps called "All Things About Plants" or a better title.

I know there are too many fora on here already and many of us don't know or don't care about which forum to post our questions or comments on. Perhaps one more forum wouldn't be that bad.

People would have an opportunity to post separate plant related threads, all collected in one forum.

I see, though, that there are only 19 participants on this garden thread so far, so a separate forum may be of limited interest.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

A few days ago I mentioned that last year's Kohlrabi was starting to make flower shoots. Today I harvested a bunch and cooked them up for supper. Pretty good, actually - for a vegetable. Also good raw in a salad. I'll have to try the red cabbage shoot next. Amazing to harvest in early April ... in Canada. I may never really get used to living here on the island.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> They do take forever to ripen and get sweet. We picked them in October last year.
> 
> 
> Mine look just like these:
> 
> View attachment 226487


 Where did you find these at? Sounds like a good addition.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I don't recall, but not anywhere exotic. I usually get my plants at one of the local grocery or handyman stores. They are usually in with the Clematis and other vines.


----------



## i like my goats

is it too late to plant my cucumber seeds?


----------



## Rancho Draco

You could still plant them


----------



## MadHouse

Some of my seedlings.


----------



## MadHouse

Pictures didn’t load. I’ll try again.


----------



## DDFN

MadHouse said:


> Pictures didn’t load. I’ll try again.
> View attachment 226792
> 
> 
> View attachment 226793
> 
> 
> View attachment 226794
> 
> 
> View attachment 226795
> 
> 
> View attachment 226796


You have a great set up and more control then myself. I prestarted 64 habernos last year and about the same amount of jalapenos. The habernos were meant for the ground hogs as deterrent but had so many my uncle was going to town on them with plenty to spare.


----------



## Aozora

Since this is clearly the page to post seedlings, here are mine. My cucumbers didn't come up, but the seeds were old. The last two are being slow--lavender and anise hyssop, but if you peek you can see tiny hints of green! We have our last frost this weekend, so early/mid next week these kiddos are going in the ground. They're definitely ready.
Left to right:
Amaranth x3
Bitter Melon
5 different varieties of basil x2
Za'atar
Horehound
Kajari Melons
Toothache plant
Eggplant
Milkweed x2
Tepin peppers <-- super excited about this one, I've only ever had the dried chilis of these
Marjoram
itty bitty babby lavender


----------



## luvmyherd

I love to see everybody's thriving plants. My son has been bringing in fresh greens almost every day.
Yesterday he got us a pretty nice rooster for $5, some bay leaves and some starts. (He loves to barter.)
The tomatoes have flowers already!!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm loving seeing everybody's green growing things! I haven't been too active on here lately...been pushing a bit to get fences up, etc., and don't have the energy for much interaction. But seeing your photos legitimately makes me happy. 
@Mike at Capra Vista , I think you could contact the admins about creating a plant/garden forum. In the meantime, I don't mind if people want to post any kind of plant or garden related things on here. I love talking about this kind of stuff!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

i like my goats said:


> is it too late to plant my cucumber seeds?


What zone are you in? You would want to wait until the ground is warm before planting directly in the ground. Depending on the variety of cucumber and what your growing season is like, you could probably plant them and still get a good harvest.


----------



## K.B.

Unfortunately our garden may take a while it snowed here a couple days ago  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

K.B. said:


> Unfortunately our garden may take a while it snowed here a couple days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


I feel you! We had horizontal driving sleet yesterday. And sunshine today. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

I feel like I need to take some plant pics for you all now. Thinking I may try to make some pallet raised beds for battling ground hogs this year and try to keep some squash and cucumbers foe my self


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Loving all these seedling pics!  Who else here will eat cilantro plain? I love to just put a bunch in my mouth and chew it up! Lol My dad doesn’t like cilantro so we always give him a hard time about it when we eat it.


----------



## luvmyherd

I hate cilantro! When I am eating in a restaurant and suddenly taste something I don't like it always ends up being fresh cilantro.
My son is, however, growing lots of it. He and the hubby love it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You and my dad would get along great!  We can put the tiniest amount of cilantro in anything and he notices.


----------



## Iris

luvmyherd said:


> I hate cilantro! When I am eating in a restaurant and suddenly taste something I don't like it always ends up being fresh cilantro.
> My son is, however, growing lots of it. He and the hubby love it.


Yep. I hate cilantro also, I think it taste just like soap, but of course the rest of my family absolutely loves it, I've literally seen my brother eat it by the bunch, by itself


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Iris, I eat it just like your brother. I LOVE it!


----------



## MellonFriend

Do you guys know that cilantro tasting like soap to some people is a genetic thing? To some people it tastes like soap and others doesn't taste soap at all. Why Cilantro Tastes Like Soap to Some People


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Really! That’s so interesting!


----------



## luvmyherd

That explains a lot.


----------



## MadHouse

My raised beds are showing!









But nothing in them yet!









The sheltered spot under the greenhouse overhang is where I want to plant hardy things like spinach, peas, lettuce, radishes and kale.









But we have a big snow storm warning for the next few days.
Today it looks so enticing!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> But nothing in them yet!


Except for goats! 😆


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> But nothing in them yet!


Carmel looks as if she might be ripe enough to harvest.


----------



## MadHouse

Multiplier goats?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> Multiplier goats?


Yes, she may very well be a multiplier. Aren't you possibly waiting for a kidding day with Caramel?


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yes, she may very well be a multiplier. Aren't you possibly waiting for a kidding day with Caramel?


Yes! She is confirmed pregnant with at least 2!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I planted 10 purple asparagus plants last spring. They did not do well. Only 5 had any growth at all last year. Maybe I planted them too late. Maybe our very hot June was not good for them. Don't know. Anyway, I have two that are sprouting now. I hope more are to come up soon.

I guess it will be a while before I get to eat any.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Every spring I look forward to the wonderful wildflowers around here. My favourite is this one:









The Calypso bulbosum or fairy slipper orchid. They are pretty hard to find , and my eyesight is not improving with age. I usually only find 10 or 12 of them on my property. They are about 4 inches tall.


----------



## MadHouse

Those orchids are rare and precious!! Beautiful!
We just get the more common yellow lady’s slippers, small and big.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Every spring I look forward to the wonderful wildflowers around here. My favourite is this one:
> 
> View attachment 227593
> 
> The Calypso bulbosum or fairy slipper orchid. They are pretty hard to find , and my eyesight is not improving with age. I usually only find 10 or 12 of them on my property. They are about 4 inches tall.


Humm am I the only person that thought "feed me Seymore?"

All joking aside very beautiful flower!


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> Humm am I the only person that thought "feed me Seymore?"


----------



## luvmyherd

My son had to rush out to rescue some seedlings when we had a sudden hail storm today.🌩🌧🌨🌩


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my. 😱


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My berry bushes are growing well, despite the regular frost they have had to endure over the last month.

Gooseberries and black currents are blooming. White currants have flower buds started. Blueberries are showing signs of life. Raspberries, boysenberries and loganberries are growing well.










Black currants starting to bloom. The plants did not do well last year. Lost a number of stalks.












White currants getting ready.












Boysenberry growing along top of garden fence


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Humm am I the only person that thought "feed me Seymore?"


Thanks for that. I'll not look at them the same way again.

Audrey 2.2 ??

Good thing the flowers are only 2cm.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks for that. I'll not look at them the same way again.
> 
> Audrey 2.2 ??
> 
> Good thing the flowers are only 2cm.


You're welcome! Lol they are beautiful though as long as they don't get bigger I don't think you have anything to fear!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> You're welcome! Lol they are beautiful though as long as they don't get bigger I don't think you have anything to fear!


I was looking at one this morning. There was a bee inside. I swear it looked like the flower was chewing.

First they come for the insects, then .....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love this Thread! And Feed Me Seymore...loved that movie😁. My garden is getting ready to be tilled. Its small nothing fancy or big. Just rototilled, plant, and watch it grow. I throw goat, chicken and a little horse on all year. Then till it and plant. Im waiting till May this year, because of our colder weather and strange storms. I love reading and seeing a of your plants, flowers, and all the green! Just beautiful. Ive never planted herbs. But I may this year in planters off my front porch . So excited to have all this knowledge to ask questions to. You guys are Great!


----------



## happybleats

Texas weather can't make up its mind what to do. We have seed trays under a grow lamp and they are doing great. They need to get innthe ground but we have a thunder storms with rain and high winds slated for Sunday and Monday. So we wait. Again. We will have all the normal fares such as Bush beans, peppers, lettuces, tomatoes, garlic and onions..ect..and we have an herb garden, and I'm doing cottage garden in raised beds this year. I'm not able to get in the regular garden well or for very long yet. So my son thought a raised garden just for me would be therapeutic 😁. Should be fun. I'm thinking a mix of herbs..and animals safe flowers. 
We have tried Asparagus a few times and never grow. It's disappointing when they take so long to get going. 
I'm canning for rhe first time lol. My daughter snd I canned beans..just to get me past the whole "pressure cooker will explode " fear lol
This is the year to get serious about preserving!!


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I was looking at one this morning. There was a bee inside. I swear it looked like the flower was chewing.
> 
> First they come for the insects, then .....


It has begun! Poor little bee. Just don't give it any miracle grow. . . Chickens maybe next. . . .


----------



## Boer Mama

KY Goat Girl said:


> We have planted some garlic that we bought from the store a few moths ago. It just started to sprout green chutes so we planted it. Also planted some green onions from the store that we found out if you put the roots in just a cup of water and put them in your window they grow very quickly then you can just use a pair of scissors and cut some off for salads or whatever. Works great. We decided to just plant a few and see how they do. We also have a TON of volunteer onions that are popping up all over our raised beds from the people who lived here before.


I am also trying to start veggies I’ve bought at the store this way. So far I’ve got several celery plants grows leafy stems and a Napa cabbage and some green onions. I see a frost tonight but then good weather for extended forecast so I’m going to transplant…. Knowing I’ll probably have to cover with some pots next week 😅
I do have asparagus popping up and I’ll probably just buy little plants for tomatoes, cucumbers, basil… I have seed for cabbages. 
I wish our growing season were longer!


----------



## happybleats

Store bought garlic usually won't grow very big. We tried and they stayed the size of green onions. I watched a video on it and stated the garlic in the stores is already pretty old and regrowth rate poor. So we will try starters from a nursery this time.


----------



## Boer Mama

I thought I was being clever when I planted garlic along my asparagus bed- figured it would keep asparagus beetles away.
Turns out they are not good companion plants. 😑
Had to dig up the garlic and get it away… tomatoes are good next to asparagus. Then I’ll try my cabbage next to tomatoes with some basil plants mixed in. Celery plants after that…
I still have seeds for Brussels sprouts so will try again. Maybe if I have basil and oregano close by I can keep bugs off it.
I released a bunch of lady bugs last year but I think I should have kept them a week or two prior to releasing… there wasn’t any food (aphid problem) in my garden yet. Later I found them all hanging out on the burdock leaves when I was out chopping stalks down in the horse pastures! When I really needed their help in the garden… 😅


----------



## luvmyherd

My son dug these up this morning.


----------



## littleheathens

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I planted 10 purple asparagus plants last spring. They did not do well. Only 5 had any growth at all last year. Maybe I planted them too late. Maybe our very hot June was not good for them. Don't know. Anyway, I have two that are sprouting now. I hope more are to come up soon.
> 
> I guess it will be a while before I get to eat any.
> 
> View attachment 227586


We have an organic asparagus farm...about 6 acres of it. It was 11+ but we turned some into pasture. We have a couple of weeks before we start harvesting. HIghs are in the 40's this week.


----------



## littleheathens

...I'm always advising people not to plant asparagus. It is very infrequent that I hear people grow enough to harvest more than a few spears a day, but it requires picking daily, and plenty of weeding or mulch. So, so often, people tell me the story of how their asparagus failed in their backyard. Just buy it fresh/in season!


----------



## MadHouse

Our property came with established asparagus. There is so much, we can’t eat it all. We love it, but don’t do much weeding. We give it a light tilling in the spring, (but sometimes miss the window), and it does get competition from weeds. There is still more than we can eat, so it works for us.


----------



## littleheathens

That's a good success story! Maybe people just like to complain to me or think I have a magic bullet.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

littleheathens said:


> We have an organic asparagus farm.


Do you have different varieties?
How many spears do you get per plant and over what period of time?
Do you do white asparagus? ( that seems like a lot of work)
How many years before the plants are established?


----------



## littleheathens

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Do you have different varieties?
> How many spears do you get per plant and over what period of time?
> Do you do white asparagus? ( that seems like a lot of work)
> How many years before the plants are established?


Just jersey giant.
No idea. In peak season we're harvesting several hundred pounds a day but I don't know how many plants or spears that is. We harvest for about 8 weeks but weather plays a big determining factor in it. 
No white. It's more common in W Europe; I don't know growers in the states messing with that! It's pretty silly, IMO.
Do you mean before you can harvest? I'd pick nothing year one, minimally in year two and pretty normal in year 3. Peak (in terms of years in ground) is in the 4-10 range. Ours is now 15 years old.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks for that. 
Up to 8 weeks of harvesting. That's great. I was under the impression that it gets harvested once and then done for the year. But of course, not all the shoots would grow at the same time. I logically know that, and yet I thought .....

More questions:
How many shoots do you let grow (per plant / per foot). Is it the shoots at the end of the season that you just don't harvest?
Are the shoots harvested by hand? That would be slow and hard on the back.

If no one is growing white asparagus, maybe that is a market opportunity. Or maybe it just means there is no market. 

I checked this morning and 5 of my plants have a shoot starting. Two of those showd no sign of life last year, so now I'm hopeful that others were just dormant last year and not dead.


----------



## luvmyherd

I was looking at the last garden shots I posted and realized how much stuff has grown!








Big tomato plants have flowers.








Potatoes in the wheelbarrow.








Squash and sunflowers.








There were little tomato sprouts coming up from fruit that dropped last year.🤪
My son potted a bunch of them.
We have spinach and kale aplenty!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The pictures aren’t working.


----------



## luvmyherd

Have they come through now? They kept goofing up so I did some editing and now I can see them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I saw them. Looks good!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks great!


----------



## littleheathens

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> More questions:
> How many shoots do you let grow (per plant / per foot). Is it the shoots at the end of the season that you just don't harvest?
> Are the shoots harvested by hand? That would be slow and hard on the back.
> 
> If no one is growing white asparagus, maybe that is a market opportunity. Or maybe it just means there is no market.
> 
> I checked this morning and 5 of my plants have a shoot starting. Two of those showd no sign of life last year, so now I'm hopeful that others were just dormant last year and not dead.



We just stop picking before it gets so hot that we are getting pencil thin spears that grow 6"+ a day. The spears left to fern out are what feeds the crowns for next year- the more left the better for the crowns. Tip: pick every spear until you're done picking for the year.
Every. Single. One. It is very hard work. We have a very unique system we've worked out with some renters so I'm no longer harvesting. We used to have a mechanical harvester, and we have looong knives, but we just stoop and snap.
White asparagus cultivation uses crazy tractors that bury the spears and harvest (at least the one video I saw years ago). Not very permaculture ('the designer is the recliner"). 
Yay for your crowns!
Learn to recognize asparagus beetle eggs and destroy them. Small plots benefit from tomatoes too, like someone already mentioned. I think parsley or basil repel them too? They're fast suckers but I squish 'em when I can.

Apparently I'm well-versed in asparagus but my seed starting skills, not so much. My flats look pretty paltry.  We're still getting regular frosts here and lambs are coming fast. Too busy for much garden stuff!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I've been enjoying seeing everyone's gardens and greenery!
My little plants are still kinda...little. We keep having fairly significant temperature swings that are slowing them down. But I did transplant a bunch of things into larger pots with fresh soil, and they are growing. I was impressed by the root systems on a bunch of plants that looked shrimpy on the top..
I'm happy with how my onions and the herbs that overwintered are growing! My potatoes have started popping up, too!
I hauled a truck and trailer load of compost to put in the new raised beds, and refresh the soil in a couple other spots. Unloading all of that by hand took forever. But, now I have some good stuff to work with! Filling raised beds takes so much soil at the outset. It is more than I can supply from our compost heaps.
















First orach harvest. This stuff is all volunteer from last year.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

littleheathens said:


> We just stop picking before it gets so hot that we are getting pencil thin spears that grow 6"+ a day. The spears left to fern out are what feeds the crowns for next year- the more left the better for the crowns. Tip: pick every spear until you're done picking for the year.
> Every. Single. One. It is very hard work. We have a very unique system we've worked out with some renters so I'm no longer harvesting. We used to have a mechanical harvester, and we have looong knives, but we just stoop and snap.
> White asparagus cultivation uses crazy tractors that bury the spears and harvest (at least the one video I saw years ago). Not very permaculture ('the designer is the recliner").
> Yay for your crowns!
> Learn to recognize asparagus beetle eggs and destroy them. Small plots benefit from tomatoes too, like someone already mentioned. I think parsley or basil repel them too? They're fast suckers but I squish 'em when I can.
> 
> Apparently I'm well-versed in asparagus but my seed starting skills, not so much. My flats look pretty paltry.  We're still getting regular frosts here and lambs are coming fast. Too busy for much garden stuff!


Thanks.

So I take it that picking all the spears promotes more growth of new spears. That makes sense.

Unusually cold here too. Frost the last 6 mornings with highs only in the low teens (C deg.) at best.


----------



## luvmyherd

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I've been enjoying seeing everyone's gardens and greenery!
> My little plants are still kinda...little. We keep having fairly significant temperature swings that are slowing them down. But I did transplant a bunch of things into larger pots with fresh soil, and they are growing. I was impressed by the root systems on a bunch of plants that looked shrimpy on the top..
> I'm happy with how my onions and the herbs that overwintered are growing! My potatoes have started popping up, too!
> I hauled a truck and trailer load of compost to put in the new raised beds, and refresh the soil in a couple other spots. Unloading all of that by hand took forever. But, now I have some good stuff to work with! Filling raised beds takes so much soil at the outset. It is more than I can supply from our compost heaps.
> View attachment 228217
> 
> View attachment 228218
> 
> First orach harvest. This stuff is all volunteer from last year.
> View attachment 228216


Gardens look good but I LOVE💓💞💖
that doggy.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome 😎


----------



## Goatastic43

Y’all gardens are gorgeous! Unfortunately, we have little to nothing up yet. We’ve had random cold snaps that either stopped, or kill what we had  It’s finally agreed to stay spring, so now we should be able to get going!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> Y’all gardens are gorgeous! Unfortunately, we have little to nothing up yet. We’ve had random cold snaps that either stopped, or kill what we had  It’s finally agreed to stay spring, so now we should be able to get going!


Some of us are still waiting for the snow to melt off the garden…
Spring feels so slow this year!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

And some of us are just not good at gardening and procrastinating. The garden is my husband’s love but I’m always stuck with it because he works on the road. I just now finally tilled the garden. There’s one part with chicken wire for things that like to climb and we till that by hand. And this is what I did by trying to get a wee bit too close. Think my husband will notice a tiller sized hole in the chicken wire when he gets back?


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> Our property came with established asparagus. There is so much, we can’t eat it all. We love it, but don’t do much weeding. We give it a light tilling in the spring, (but sometimes miss the window), and it does get competition from weeds. There is still more than we can eat, so it works for us.


I’d be worried about tilling at all in case it damaged some… you can use lawn clippings for mulch and they break down into food for for your asparagus. Asparagus are heavy feeders 😁


----------



## Boer Mama

FizzyGoats said:


> And some of us are just not good at gardening and procrastinating. The garden is my husband’s love but I’m always stuck with it because he works on the road. I just now finally tilled the garden. There’s one part with chicken wire for things that like to climb and we till that by hand. And this is what I did by trying to get a wee bit too close. Think my husband will notice a tiller sized hole in the chicken wire when he gets back?
> 
> View attachment 228296


Hole? What hole? 😅


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks for that.
> Up to 8 weeks of harvesting. That's great. I was under the impression that it gets harvested once and then done for the year. But of course, not all the shoots would grow at the same time. I logically know that, and yet I thought .....
> 
> More questions:
> How many shoots do you let grow (per plant / per foot). Is it the shoots at the end of the season that you just don't harvest?
> Are the shoots harvested by hand? That would be slow and hard on the back.
> 
> If no one is growing white asparagus, maybe that is a market opportunity. Or maybe it just means there is no market.


I think I read somewhere white asparagus is just asparagus that doesn’t get any sunlight? So if you wanted to harvest some, you’d have to shade the plants… but I would maybe only do that part of the season since it seems like the plant would want sunlight to be healthy? 🤔 

also read you want 10 plants per person, since you do only harvest a stalk or 2 per plant at a time. Then once smaller than pencil size, stop picking them. Let them frond out so they can collect energy for their roots… then when the stalks turn yellow/start dying down, you can cut them off for the season and lay down a layer of compost… not that I have a booming crop of asparagus or anything for all my reading. Should have read about companion plants and then I’d have known not to plant garlic they out my bed 🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, @FizzyGoats , 😳 that would have been me too! I like the way you left it there.


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> I’d be worried about tilling at all in case it damaged some… you can use lawn clippings for mulch and they break down into food for for your asparagus. Asparagus are heavy feeders 😁


My girlfriend has figured out the “very light” till, and it is working for us. Digging it up deep would kill it, for sure.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boer Mama said:


> Hole? What hole?


 Right? 



MadHouse said:


> Oh my gosh, @FizzyGoats ,  that would have been me too! I like the way you left it there.


I didn’t have much of a choice. It was very tangled. I had to go get the snips and cut it out. I’m a talented gardener. 

I love reading this thread and seeing what everyone is doing. You all are waaaayyy better at this than I am. Well, you’ve seen my talents. And the asparagus conversation has been quite informative. Plants have to be pretty hardy to survive me. I’m always amazed when people seem to have the magic touch with gardens.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> And some of us are just not good at gardening and procrastinating. The garden is my husband’s love but I’m always stuck with it because he works on the road. I just now finally tilled the garden. There’s one part with chicken wire for things that like to climb and we till that by hand. And this is what I did by trying to get a wee bit too close. Think my husband will notice a tiller sized hole in the chicken wire when he gets back?
> 
> View attachment 228296


Looks totally natural! It “flows” with the terrain!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> And some of us are just not good at gardening and procrastinating. The garden is my husband’s love but I’m always stuck with it because he works on the road. I just now finally tilled the garden. There’s one part with chicken wire for things that like to climb and we till that by hand. And this is what I did by trying to get a wee bit too close. Think my husband will notice a tiller sized hole in the chicken wire when he gets back?


I guess having to do the tilling drives you up the fence.

It does remind me that I have to get caught-up on some of my fencing as well.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Speaking of putting things where they don't belong ...

A few years ago I grafted a tomato shoot onto a potato. It worked well and the tomato grew. Although the tomato flowered and started the grow tomatoes, potatoes do not live long enough for tomatoes to mature. 

I think this only works with plants that rhyme.


----------



## MadHouse

A greenhouse in our area sells this as Ketchup N’ Fries.
I didn’t buy one, but found it interesting.




__





Search: 3 results found for "Ketchup and fries" | Sage Garden


We are the only Winnipeg garden centre using 100% natural fertilizers and 100% non-toxic pest management on all plants we grow. Come experience the difference!




sagegarden.ca





Did you use a cherry tomato plant or large size tomato?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Haha. Ketchup & Fries. That's clever.

I don't recall what type of tomato. Likely some kind of cherry. It was a fun little experiment. I had not considered grafting soft annual plants before.

There are now lots of grafted fruit trees. I saw one the other day with cherries, plums and peaches grafted to one tree. I was tempted to buy one but I have no good place to plant it.

I have been meaning to graft some different apples to my apple trees but have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Grafting is so cool, but I know almost nothing about it! I'd never even thought about grafting vegetables (well, tomatoes are technically fruit, I guess, but whatever).
My sweet potato is really starting to do something! I started it in March. Should have started it in December, probably, if I actually wanted to plant this month. But anyway, at least it's fun to look at!


----------



## luvmyherd

That is pretty cool. My son did some this year.


----------



## littleheathens

MadHouse said:


> My girlfriend has figured out the “very light” till, and it is working for us. Digging it up deep would kill it, for sure.


We till our 6 acres of asparagus too- just did it last week! We tried burning in the spring but learned a hard lesson doing that. I'd do that with a small patch and a hose though. The 3rd option is mulching which is just way too costly at our scale.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We worked in the garden a lot of the morning and planted bush beans and corn. 









The onions we planted a couple months ago. 









Three of the corn rows. The one on the right hadn’t been planted yet when I took the picture. We also planted one more so 4 rows of corn altogether. 









A squash or zucchini plant. 









One of our little tomato plants. 









Raspberries. 









Some potatoes that have come up so far. 








Another small row of onions. 

So far we have planted in the garden: onions, carrots, tomatoes, bush beans, cabbage, squash, zucchini, corn, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, grapes, and potatoes.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

KY Goat Girl said:


> Another small row of onions.


Wow, if that is a small row, than your concepts of large and small are very different than mine.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I tried something different with my corn last year. I planted about ten seeds every 2 weeks for a couple of months. It worked really well and we were able to have fresh corn for quite a while.


----------



## Jubillee

We have been working in ours for the last couple of weeks. I had planted a good bit in April and we got a late light freeze that killed it all. Sigh. Finally got everything back in. Still working a little at a time and almost done. Once I finish planting then I'll work on covering the walkways. The weeds keep trying to get ahead of me. We have bush beans up and flowering, zucchini with small fruits already, turnips and potatoes growing really well, just got small tomato seedlings in now so waiting on them, cantaloupes, watermelon, cukes, jalapenos, butternut, and spaghetti squash. We still have some lettuce and kale going too. I'll have to get some pics soon.


----------



## Lil Boogie

We just almost got about 4-5 acres planted. Man, it's a job lol. We planted a lot of corn, some peanuts, tomatoes, yellow squash, peppers of different kinds, etc etc. Not done yet though.


----------



## MadHouse

It is finally warming up around here. Lots of trays spent the day in the greenhouse.









Thyme coming back to life


----------



## MadHouse

Jubillee said:


> I had planted a good bit in April and we got a late light freeze that killed it all. Sigh


Aww, that is too bad!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## AmyM505

I just started a food forest last year and I am so grateful to see my perennials and fruit trees coming back. I planted 3 new fruit trees this year. The sweet peas I planted got dug up by the cat . The seedlings will take another few weeks before I can plant them out. The last frost date here is not until 5/17.


----------



## luvmyherd

We lost our early peas to some adventurous goats this year.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Despite the relative cold here in SW Canada, our Saskatoons are in full bloom. Better than most years, I think. I have learned that flowers do not necessarily translate into berries. They are tedious to pick but I really like the taste. Oddly there are no more live Saskatoon bushes in the goat pasture.


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oddly there are no more live Saskatoon bushes in the goat pasture.]


That is shocking! 

Beautiful bushes though!


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oddly there are no more live Saskatoon bushes in the goat pasture


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I finally bought my first tomato plants yesterday. More than a month later than last year. Unfortunately our unusually cold spring is forecast to continue for a while - maybe till hell freezes over!?!?

I like to get the more unusual varieties. I got:
Midnight Snack - red and black cherry tomato
Sun Gold - orange cherry tomato
Black Prince - kind of purpley mid-sized tomato
I'll probably get 4 or 5 more as I find interesting varieties over the next few weeks. There seems to be no hurry, considering the weather.

Now I have to not kill them as I carry them into and out of the house every day.


----------



## Boer Mama

I had a super nice day last week and wanted to plant so badly! But my extended forecast showed freezing temps this week… and it wasn’t lying 😓
I’ll have to wait till this weekend to try my planting.
And it looks like I lost my 2 cherry trees this winter. I’m having the worst luck trying to get fruit trees to survive out here in the alkaline soil!


----------



## ksalvagno

Supposedly middle of May is good in my area to plant but if you really want to be safe, you wait till end of May.


----------



## K.B.

For mothers day we did inside planter boxes so my step mom can start early growing inside for next year!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd

K.B. said:


> For mothers day we did inside planter boxes so my step mom can start early growing inside for next year!
> View attachment 229158
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


Awesome boxes!🎋🌿🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## K.B.

luvmyherd said:


> Awesome boxes!


Thanks found a great deal! Their on out 4 season porch!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd

Love that porch too.


----------



## K.B.

luvmyherd said:


> Love that porch too.


We do too it gets sooo much sun  so it's perfect for the plants!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My unattended/ignored/neglected garden continues to grow mostly weeds. The berry bushes are doing well anyway and so are some of out never-used herb plants.

Our Rosemary "tree" is in bloom.



















The white currants are also in full bloom, though the little green flowers seem to not want to attract attention to themselves. If these turn int berries at the rate they did last year, I'll have way more than I know what to do with. But you know what 'they" say, "Don't count your berries until they are picked."


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My unattended/ignored/neglected garden continues to grow mostly weeds. The berry bushes are doing well anyway and so are some of out never-used herb plants.
> 
> Our Rosemary "tree" is in bloom.
> View attachment 229337
> 
> 
> View attachment 229338
> 
> 
> 
> The white currants are also in full bloom, though the little green flowers seem to not want to attract attention to themselves. If these turn int berries at the rate they did last year, I'll have way more than I know what to do with. But you know what 'they" say, "Don't count your berries until they are picked."
> View attachment 229339


I love your rosemary tree! 😍
I am having the hardest time getting rosemary to survive. I don’t know why. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

That’s amazing your rosemary can grow outside, overwinter and even thrive!
Here on the prairies, I have to keep my rosemaries indoors until late May. Mine all bloomed in the winter, which was very nice!


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> That’s amazing your rosemary can grow outside, overwinter and even thrive!
> Here on the prairies, I have to keep my rosemaries indoors until late May. Mine all bloomed in the winter, which was very nice!


I guess I thought rosemary was supposed to be able to survive outside. Lol
Weird that it can survive up north for Mike! 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

Boer Mama said:


> I guess I thought rosemary was supposed to be able to survive outside. Lol
> Weird that it can survive up north for Mike! 🤷🏼‍♀️


Mike is on the west coast, it is warmer there. The Canadian prairies are quite a bit colder.
I tried to plant one out in my first year…. It didn’t make it.


----------



## Boer Mama

MadHouse said:


> Mike is on the west coast, it is warmer there. The Canadian prairies are quite a bit colder.
> I tried to plant one out in my first year…. It didn’t make it.


That makes sense then… I was like what the heck, I know ID is a northern state but CN is further 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> That’s amazing your rosemary can grow outside, overwinter and even thrive!
> Here on the prairies, I have to keep my rosemaries indoors until late May. Mine all bloomed in the winter, which was very nice!


I am still not used to all the things that grow here on the coast and can survive the winter. The coldest this winter was -10C which is also the coldest since I moved out here 6 years ago. It is fun to watch many of the unharvested cabbage plants, and other Brassica, suvive the winter and start to grow again in the spring.
Coming from Calgary, I know about cold. I think the official growing season there is about 3 days.


----------



## luvmyherd

My daughter has rosemary that has been on their property since before they bought it 17 years ago. They are in the Seattle area.


----------



## Boer Mama

luvmyherd said:


> My daughter has rosemary that has been on their property since before they bought it 17 years ago. They are in the Seattle area.


GOALS 😍
But not probable as I’m way dryer and colder. Lol
I can dream of having a 17 year old rosemary tree. 😅


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Man, I have had no luck with rosemary! I am going to just try growing it in a pot this year and then see if I can overwinter it inside. It never comes back after the winter when it's planted in the ground. And I haven't had much success propagating cuttings, either.
I planted my tomatoes and peppers last night, thinned out my orach. The garden is really looking nice! I brought in a bunch of compost, but it was not nearly as broken down as I thought it would be. I think it's too hot to plant anything directly into it, so I'm going to have to figure out something I can mix into it to tone it down. I have some peat moss, but not enough, and that stuff has gotten really expensive ! Anybody have ideas for a cheaper option?
The peonies are gorgeous right now! And my roses will be blooming soon.


----------



## Boer Mama

Wood chips might work to mix in with the compost. I usually just use what I clean from my goat pen ( manure, winter shed hair, old leaves - so much easier to rake leaves as bedding than straw. That about broke my back!, ) and too dress my garden with that. Goat manure isn’t hot like cow/horse/poultry.


----------



## Boer Mama

My English walnut tree is budding well… the goats love to stretch up on the fence and reach for the leaves once it fully leaves out. This is the biggest tree I have in my yard. I transplanted a 10yo tree (had to use equipment) so it’s coming up in 20 years now… I have a couple of really small ones started too. Should have a ton of walnuts once they grow enough to help pollinate each other.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

All those walnuts, you're going to need some help.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> All those walnuts, you're going to need some help.


Interestingly enough, we only have ground squirrels out here. One of My 2 legged kids is like a squirrel tho 😂
She wants to take some of our chestnuts and walnuts up to our camp spot and plant some in the ground along the creek banks and see if any survive the deer and cows. I like the idea of feeding the deer and elk but maybe not the idea of attracting bears to the area 🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> One of My 2 legged kids is like a squirrel tho 😂


Long fluffy tail???


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Long fluffy tail???


 Some days she probably wishes - she’s 7. 😂


----------



## luvmyherd

Things are coming along.
Baby grapes.








Strawberries








Artichokes








Corn








Our first zucchini!








Tomatoes
















Giant sunflowers


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, I am so amazed! @luvmyherd , it all looks fantastic!
(we are just getting the first grass now)


----------



## Boer Mama

I know I’m jealous she’s got tomatoes and zucchini already!


----------



## luvmyherd

There is an upside to the San Joaquin Valley.😼🌿
Long growing season. But the heat will be killing us by July.💥


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Funny, my grapes are now thinking about opening their first leaves, but my strawberries started blooming over a week ago.


----------



## Boer Mama

My grapes have little buds forming so I know they survived the winter 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boer Mama said:


> Wood chips might work to mix in with the compost. I usually just use what I clean from my goat pen ( manure, winter shed hair, old leaves - so much easier to rake leaves as bedding than straw. That about broke my back!, ) and too dress my garden with that. Goat manure isn’t hot like cow/horse/poultry.


I have some piles of aging hay/bedding that might be broken down enough to use. I will have to dig into them and see. 
I like using leaves for bedding, too! Though I did not gather as many last year, so only used them for a short time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Everything is growing like crazy!








Interestingly, half of my potatoes came up well before the other half. Planted at the same time. So half of this bed is ready for 'hilling', and the other half, not quite!








My thyme is pretty right now.








Bouquet of miscellaneous wildflowers and some from the yard


----------



## luvmyherd

Lovely flowers.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm




----------



## luvmyherd

Lovely flowers and beautiful baby!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Flowers are lovely and what a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how sweet.


----------



## MadHouse

I cut the seed potatoes yesterday and we planted them today.









I bought 5 varieties. I feel very organized about the potatoes this time.








I re-read the instructions for each variety, and planted them in order from early to late maturing. In 20 years of gardening, I feel have made so many mistakes, it was time to re-learn to do something properly.

The funny thing was, when I opened the bags, I could smell garlic. I instantly craved fried potatoes with garlic! 😋

Hairy heart:


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool. Good luck!


----------



## luvmyherd

The goats love the giant kale.








SUNFLOWERS!! 









Good luck. Our potatoes are actually flowering this year.








Some weird cage thing my son built for things to climb.








Flowers on the squash.








Ears on the corn.








So...things are going to be ready while we are in WA of course! Counting on the Dear Son to get stuff canned like last year.


----------



## MadHouse

ksalvagno said:


> Cool. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Goatastic43

I love all the beautiful gardens! Ours is finally starting to sprout. Now we have corn, cucumbers, onions…..lots of onions, tomatoes, zucchini, eggplant, green beans, watermelon, cantaloupe, bell peppers….oh rats! I know there is more, but my brain is drawing a blank


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Silly question if you wanted to much around blueberry bushes, black berriesand raspberries would you prefer cedar mulch or pine?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My first ever Loganberry flowers. I planted it last spring. 











The boysenberries are getting ready to bloom. First flowers should open in a day or two.










My Raspberries will not bloom for a few weeks.


Strawberries look really promising this year.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I finally got around to covering the dirt around my blueberries and currants with paper. This is the third year I've done this. It is a great way to keep the area weed free. Also a good use of my paper feed bags. There are soaker hoses underneath. I punch holes through the paper in low spots to let rain seep through. It lasts almost a whole year. By early next spring it will be mostly rotted away. It is not pretty, but neither in a garden full of weeds.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

DDFN said:


> Silly question if you wanted to much around blueberry bushes, black berriesand raspberries would you prefer cedar mulch or pine?


Wasted hay makes a good mulch and breaks down faster than wood mulch. Wood mulch robs the soil of more nutrients than more natural and quicker break down materials while it goes through the process of a longer decomposition length.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice, Mike!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Silly question if you wanted to much around blueberry bushes, black berriesand raspberries would you prefer cedar mulch or pine?


Cedar mulch contains insect repellent. That may deter pests but also pollinators. I have no idea how effective it is at keeping insects at bay. Cedar mulch should last a bit longer than pine.

For years I have been chopping up my old raspberry canes and using that to mulch the raspberries.


----------



## DDFN

Cedar is the most readily available mulch around here that hasn't been dyed or chemically treated. Which is the reason for asking and trying not to have hay next to the house since the people around here love their fireworks in the summer time. Just trying to cut the weeding process down some.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> I cut the seed potatoes yesterday and we planted them today.


I like the purple potatoes. I've planted them for a couple of years. I do not get much of a yield though. They do look cool on the dinner plate.


----------



## MadHouse

DDFN said:


> Silly question if you wanted to much around blueberry bushes, black berriesand raspberries would you prefer cedar mulch or pine?





Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Cedar mulch contains insect repellent. That may deter pests but also pollinators. I have no idea how effective it is at keeping insects at bay. Cedar mulch should last a bit longer than pine.
> 
> For years I have been chopping up my old raspberry canes and using that to mulch the raspberries.


Last year I lost about half of my beets in a raised bed to rodents. I read that cedar, coffee grinds, cayenne pepper and some other things can help deter them.
This year, a critter had started digging up the peas as they sprouted, also in a raised bed. I sprinkled cayenne pepper around them, and so far, no more digging. After I planted my root veggie seeds, I sprinkled coffee grinds and brown cedar leaves on the raised beds. As an experiment. I hope they still do well AND that we get some.


----------



## DDFN

MadHouse said:


> Last year I lost about half of my beets in a raised bed to rodents. I read that cedar, coffee grinds, cayenne pepper and some other things can help deter them.
> This year, a critter had started digging up the peas as they sprouted, also in a raised bed. I sprinkled cayenne pepper around them, and so far, no more digging. After I planted my root veggie seeds, I sprinkled coffee grinds and brown cedar leaves on the raised beds. As an experiment. I hope they still do well AND that we get some.


I have used cayenne for ground hog control in the garden and it worked as long as it wasn't getting washed away. It rains so often here by the time I would get home after a rain they would of already went to work on the garden. 

I am about to try a knew experiment tomorrow with using old rod iron chairs as a raised stand for our squash and cucumbers in hopes of finally getting to "plant" them off of the porch.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> Last year I lost about half of my beets in a raised bed to rodents. I read that cedar, coffee grinds, cayenne pepper and some other things can help deter them.
> This year, a critter had started digging up the peas as they sprouted, also in a raised bed. I sprinkled cayenne pepper around them, and so far, no more digging. After I planted my root veggie seeds, I sprinkled coffee grinds and brown cedar leaves on the raised beds. As an experiment. I hope they still do well AND that we get some.


Thank you so much for sharing this information. Squirrells are giving me a fit with the raised beds. I even got a couple of those owl decoy thingys and knew the battle was lost when one of those tree rat varmints was sitting on top of it's head. Tried human hair (my own from the last cut) and they could have cared less while they munched on newly sprouted beans. I had read about moth balls, nope, not gonna go there. Plan H, load the beds down with all the things you mentioned.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this information. Squirrells are giving me a fit with the raised beds. I even got a couple of those owl decoy thingys and knew the battle was lost when one of those tree rat varmints was sitting on top of it's head. Tried human hair (my own from the last cut) and they could have cared less while they munched on newly sprouted beans. I had read about moth balls, nope, not gonna go there. Plan H, load the beds down with all the things you mentioned.


Good lick to is! I mean luck! 😂


----------



## MadHouse

DDFN said:


> I have used cayenne for ground hog control in the garden and it worked as long as it wasn't getting washed away. It rains so often here by the time I would get home after a rain they would of already went to work on the garden.
> 
> I am about to try a knew experiment tomorrow with using old rod iron chairs as a raised stand for our squash and cucumbers in hopes of finally getting to "plant" them off of the porch.


Aw yah, the rain would wash it away. Mhm. 
I am wondering if the acidity from coffee grounds and cedar will affect the seedlings too. 🤔
It is a battle for sure!


----------



## DDFN

MadHouse said:


> Aw yah, the rain would wash it away. Mhm.
> I am wondering if the acidity from coffee grounds and cedar will affect the seedlings too. 🤔
> It is a battle for sure!


Not sure good question. I haven't been brave enough to try cedar mulch yet but entertaining the idea. If you try it let me know. I was weeding the raspberries by hand again earlier and got some fresh golden raspberries as a snack during my work. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Pea shoots coming through. After I applied cayenne, no more holes were dug by whoever it is. But I also applied cedar leaves now.









Keeping honey berry bushes safe from goats









Wild plum trees in bloom have an intoxicating scent.


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> Keeping honey berry bushes safe from goats


I don't know that I've ever heard of honey berries. What do they taste like?


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I don't know that I've ever heard of honey berries. What do they taste like?


They are like blueberries, but on a taller bush. Taste also like blueberries.


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> They are like blueberries, but on a taller bush. Taste also like blueberries.


Cool! I love blueberries. We live right near a blueberry farm, so we eat a ton of blueberries when they are available.


----------



## AmyM505

My honey berry barely survived winter. It is very slowly coming back.


----------



## MadHouse

AmyM505 said:


> My honey berry barely survived winter. It is very slowly coming back.


I hope it makes it! We were told we needed two. Did you get two also?


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> I hope it makes it! We were told we needed two. Did you get two also?


So honey berries are like goats then? They need buddies or they get lonely! 😂


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> So honey berries are like goats then? They need buddies or they get lonely! 😂


That’s right! But only for breeding. You can have two different varieties though, just like with goats.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I had 5 different Haskap or Honeyberry bushes when I lived in Calgary. They are hardy, down to zone 2, and can handle very cold winters and short growing season. They bloom very early and are the first berry available in northern gardens. They are very prolific little bushes and the berries mostly ripen at the same time, so generally you just have to go through the tedium of picking once.
Haskap are a type of Honeysuckle, which is where the marketing people came up with the misleading name Honeyberry. I would not describe the taste as sweet, delicious or blueberry-like. I would happily sit and eat a bowl of blueberries but Haskap berries, not so much. I remember the taste as okay, mild, non-offensive. We mostly froze our berries and used them as we would use any frozen fruit.
To me, the berries are very strange. They are lighter than you would think when you pick them because they are much drier than other berries. They are the beautiful blue of blueberries or darker to near black. It is the shape that I find most interesting. Some varieties are a long oval shape, but many are almost cylindrical, even tending to a slight bell shape, up to an inch in length.


----------



## Boer Mama

Very interesting… I’d never heard of these berries before.


----------



## AmyM505

MadHouse said:


> I hope it makes it! We were told we needed two. Did you get two also?


I only was able to get one. The nursery that I got it from did not have a pollinator, so I was going to see how it does before I get another one. They are not well known in this area. I am just experimenting in a food forest setting. Everything is a wait and see.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

AmyM505 said:


> I only was able to get one. The nursery that I got it from did not have a pollinator, so I was going to see how it does before I get another one. They are not well known in this area. I am just experimenting in a food forest setting. Everything is a wait and see.


Everything I've read about Haskap indicates that you need a pollinator plant. They do not self pollinate. It is kind of like getting one duck and hoping for a nest of ducklings. I do not know if other Honeysuckle plants are genetically close enough to pollinate Haskap, but even so they would have to bloom at the same time.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for all the info on the Honeyberry/Haskap @Mike at Capra Vista . Maybe there is the answer @AmyM505 , that it likes the northern climate.
There os a winery in Manitoba that makes fruit wines out of raspberries and haskap berries. I didn’t even know they are the same as Honeyberries!
I am not spoiled with blueberries or any kind of berries here, so to me, having these hardy little bushes produce, is a wonderful surprise! Our climate supports crab apple, wild plums, high brush cranberries and some years saskatoons. We have planted so many fruit trees that all died or sort of live in a long survival stage. My strawberries are usually eaten by birds or chipmunks!


----------



## MadHouse

Here is such a survivor. A little cherry “tree”. It gets nibbled on and trashed by wild and domestic ruminants, but it tries every year by making beautiful flowers.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Aw, sherry tree is trying so hard.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Duct tape as pesticide??

I discovered that ants were using my white currant bush as an aphid farm. The tip of almost every shoot had a small patch of aphids with half a dozen ants caring for them and harvesting excretions. I had to cut off all the tips (about 50) to get rid of the aphids, but I knew the ants would just bring more. How to keep ants out of the currant bush? Well, they say duct tape fixes anything. So I put tape around the stems with the sticky side out. Seems to be working. The ants cannot get across the tape. Don't know how long it will last, but I shall revel in my victory no matter how temporary.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good idea 👍


----------



## Goatastic43

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Duct tape as pesticide??
> 
> I discovered that ants were using my white currant bush as an aphid farm. The tip of almost every shoot had a small patch of aphids with half a dozen ants caring for them and harvesting excretions. I had to cut off all the tips (about 50) to get rid of the aphids, but I knew the ants would just bring more. How to keep ants out of the currant bush? Well, they say duct tape fixes anything. So I put tape around the stems with the sticky side out. Seems to be working. The ants cannot get across the tape. Don't know how long it will last, but I shall revel in my victory no matter how temporary.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230792


That’s genius!!


----------



## DDFN

Garden work this morning. I still need to finish weeding by hand around the base of the okra and corn but it's already getting too hot out today. Installed two ground hog wire baskets. One over cucumbers and one over squash . I plan to put up a cattle panel for them to run up still but they are not that tall yet. Fingers crossed it works as I have 3 pumpkins, 7 more cucumbers and 7 more squash on the porch needing to go out. As well as the broccoli and cabbage still on the porch.


----------



## luvmyherd

As usual, we left for a month in WA just as things are taking off. We were able to bring a few squash but the tomatoes were still quite green.
Looking forward to some vine ripened sliced tomatoes when we get home at least. (I had a craving for one last week so ate a store bought.)🤢

Pictures look wonderful!!


----------



## Vern

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Duct tape as pesticide??
> 
> I discovered that ants were using my white currant bush as an aphid farm. The tip of almost every shoot had a small patch of aphids with half a dozen ants caring for them and harvesting excretions. I had to cut off all the tips (about 50) to get rid of the aphids, but I knew the ants would just bring more. How to keep ants out of the currant bush? Well, they say duct tape fixes anything. So I put tape around the stems with the sticky side out. Seems to be working. The ants cannot get across the tape. Don't know how long it will last, but I shall revel in my victory no matter how temporary.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230792


We have tons of ant hills on my property and want them all dead, but I dont like chemicals and so after some research I found a blog about sodium bicarbonate and powdered sugar as an ant killer. Long story short it works and is non-toxic. Mix 1:1 ratio and apply a larg amount to the nest/hill. I mix up 2 cups at a time and use 1/3rd of a cup to half a cup per ant hill. If its a big one I may hit it again a day or 2 later to make sure it killed em. Good luck!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yesterday when I was mowing the garden area, a wheel popped right off the riding lawnmower. I’m apparently not great with tillers or mowers in there. 

I do not have a green thumb but I try. Here’s a pic of the growing garden (kind of, I was too lazy to walk in the fence and take a good pic. I just stuck the my phone through the fence and snapped a pic, it had been a long day). My garden is not much compared to so many of yours but you can kind of see it and some of the young fruit trees and grapevines and berry bushes in the background.
View attachment 231185


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> Yesterday when I was mowing the garden area, a wheel popped right off the riding lawnmower. I’m apparently not great with tillers or mowers in there.
> 
> I do not have a green thumb but I try. Here’s a pic of the growing garden (kind of, I was too lazy to walk in the fence and take a good pic. I just stuck the my phone through the fence and snapped a pic, it had been a long day). My garden is not much compared to so many of yours but you can kind of see it and some of the young fruit trees and grapevines and berry bushes in the background.
> View attachment 231185


Wait-- what's that? 🧐 _zooms picture in to better spy_









Are those bee hives?!🤔😀


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are but they are empty. One hive (smaller one) swarmed and up and left without so much as a goodbye note. The bigger hive lasted a while and then was seemingly killed by dragonflies. I had no idea they’d kill bees. I’m assuming this from the many bodies I found at the crime scene. I want to get a few more hives but they are more complicated than I thought and I have no idea how to protect them.


----------



## MadHouse

I don’t know what you mean by


FizzyGoats said:


> My garden is not much compared to so many of yours


It is big, grows food, and looks like it is doing great!

I had no idea you were trying out bees! When did they disappear?


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> The bigger hive lasted a while and then was seemingly killed by dragonflies. I had no idea they’d kill bees. I’m assuming this from the many bodies I found at the crime scene. I want to get a few more hives but they are more complicated than I thought and I have no idea how to protect them.


Hmm, honestly that doesn't sound likely to me, but who knows! 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Vern said:


> We have tons of ant hills on my property and want them all dead, but I dont like chemicals and so after some research I found a blog about sodium bicarbonate and powdered sugar as an ant killer. Long story short it works and is non-toxic. Mix 1:1 ratio and apply a larg amount to the nest/hill. I mix up 2 cups at a time and use 1/3rd of a cup to half a cup per ant hill. If its a big one I may hit it again a day or 2 later to make sure it killed em. Good luck!!


So glad you shared this. I have been using DE powder and still having some ants survive and starting new hills. I will try this! Any tips for ground hogs? Still battling mine and the dogs got 2 the other day but caught one eating my okra I have just weeded around.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My boysenberry is in full bloom. This is the third year for this plant and it seems to be doing well. I like being able to run it along the top of the fence.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I know of half a dozen large ant hills on my property. I enjoy watching the different levels of activity depending on the time of year and type of weather. It impresses me how much the mounds can grow in a year. It would be interesting to take pictures of the mounds every few months, but that is beyond my level of organizational skill. Some have been abandoned. No idea why. Ant war most likely. Maybe disease. Maybe they just packed up and left. Do they do that? Anyway, they don't bother me and I find them somewhat interesting, so I let them be.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

That was funny - to me. Right after posting the previous, I came across this article in my local news:








There’s a Metchosin ant hill so large, it has its own sign – and has existed for 20 years - Vancouver Island Free Daily


The Morran’s put up a sign to warn walkers around 20 years ago




www.vancouverislandfreedaily.com


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I know of half a dozen large ant hills on my property. I enjoy watching the different levels of activity depending on the time of year and type of weather. It impresses me how much the mounds can grow in a year. It would be interesting to take pictures of the mounds every few months, but that is beyond my level of organizational skill. Some have been abandoned. No idea why. Ant war most likely. Maybe disease. Maybe they just packed up and left. Do they do that? Anyway, they don't bother me and I find them somewhat interesting, so I let them be.


Normally they steal from other hills. One of mine just got robbed and moved but I DE powdered them just yesterday.


----------



## DDFN

Example of the ground hog proof pumpkin attempt. So I am going to try the same similar set up to the cucumber and squash. Wire basket upside down. Thick string for it to climb up to a cattle panel in hopes of this working. It's solid clay there so I dug out a deep hole and filled with miracle grow soil to help. Really hoping it works. Dad was sitting outside with his air rifle tonight trying to get another ground hog. He got one the other day when I swore he would need something bigger than an air rifle lol.















Trying these hose /tube spikes to save from pounding any more t posts


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Our wild roses are in full bloom. They are not particularly eye catching. The interesting thing is that there are a lot more flowers than usual. Benefit of our cool, wet spring perhaps.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It is starting. Had the first strawberry yesterday. (Yes, I was out with my camera this morning.)


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## luvmyherd

I was very upset over our strawberries this season. Lost most to slugs and snails and earwigs before my son got a handle on them. I had warned him about it but I don't think he had any idea of just how bad they get here. Those are lovely.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## FizzyGoats

They look so good! I think a raccoon is getting our strawberries from the paw prints I’ve seen. Deer are getting out lettuce and beet tops. Very rude. 

I hope our little garden survives this bizarre heatwave/drought we’re having. I’m having to water and I’m not used to that, so of
course I’m complaining a lot. So far, my zucchini seem to be doing well.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, those are huge leaves! And the plant is taller than you! 😉


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Some of those elves have traveled across the pond. I see one peeking over those squash plants. Hey Mike, your squatters are moving out.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> I was very upset over our strawberries this season. Lost most to slugs and snails and earwigs before my son got a handle on them. I had warned him about it but I don't think he had any idea of just how bad they get here. Those are lovely.


That was me last year with the ground hogs. They took all strawberries and even pulled the plants out. I ended up with only 1 strawberry. I didn't even bother trying This year again.


----------



## DDFN

I feel so far behind now that FizzyGoats has elves. My ground hog battles make my squash look like a 4 leaf clover in comparison to her plants. Congrats on the garden. Maybe you and Mike could send some elves my way.


----------



## AmyM505

Yeast fertilizer 
Has anyone used it and how did it work?
I have some brewing, but I am a little hesitant to use it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it.
Peak a boo. 👀🫣😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We might have forgotten to check the garden and ended up with a 9lb. zucchini.  Meet Larry the Zucchini.


----------



## DDFN

Lol poor Larry I have a feeling he won't be around long lol


----------



## MadHouse

Nice crop!
Maybe Larry has zucchini seeds for you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Garden has reached the stage where photos are already outdated by the time I am trying to post them. 
Picking herbs for the goats








My hyssop is really getting nice. I have so many bees, especially small (maybe native?) bumblebees coming to it. Little bumblebees have become much more common around the yard since I started growing herbs. Before that I only really noticed honeybees, big bumblebees, and wood bees.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Picking herbs for the goats


Wow, wow. You have a dog that picks herbs for you? Very talented.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Wow, wow. You have a dog that picks herbs for you? Very talented.


It's taken years of training. She used to pick tomatoes , too, but I didn't like having tooth marks in my tomatoes so had to rethink my strategy.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

KY Goat Girl said:


> Meet Larry the Zucchini.


Are the others his brothers Darryl and Darryl and Darryl and ...

And what is with the large black zucchini?
What a great picture.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lol we didn’t name his brothers.  Just Larry. It was funny, last night my mom made zucchini bread and the first thing me and my sister said was “You didn’t use Larry, did you?!” And no, it wasn’t Larry. He will probably get fed to the cows. 

Ah, yes, that big black one has a mind of its own……


----------



## DDFN

I need to borrow the dog for herb picking.








I planted another raised garden bed with yarrow, thyme and orange mint. They got a bit shocked with the heat. I plan to transplant a yellow yarrow behind the two others. Not sure where to put my horehound plant. Do you think it would be better in a planter or the ground? Also have some pictures of plants I am curious if anyone knows what they are. One is a random flower that keeps popping up all over outside the pasture. And another is a plant at my friends house. 

















Thin leaves goes to the flowers she doesn't know what it is. 

These pop up outside my arena and by the house.


----------



## ksalvagno

The flowers are pretty. Not sure what they are.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

The 2nd picture is a plant that grows wild here as well. There is a thick section of these that I purposely let grown because I think they are lovely. Did you know they close up the flowers when it gets close to dusk? Have no idea what the plant is though. I hope someone will be able to identify these plants for you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> I need to borrow the dog for herb picking.
> View attachment 231770
> 
> I planted another raised garden bed with yarrow, thyme and orange mint. They got a bit shocked with the heat. I plan to transplant a yellow yarrow behind the two others. Not sure where to put my horehound plant. Do you think it would be better in a planter or the ground? Also have some pictures of plants I am curious if anyone knows what they are. One is a random flower that keeps popping up all over outside the pasture. And another is a plant at my friends house.
> 
> View attachment 231772
> 
> View attachment 231771
> 
> Thin leaves goes to the flowers she doesn't know what it is.
> 
> These pop up outside my arena and by the house.
> View attachment 231773


I can start doing garden dog rentals.  
The second flower pictured is some type of wild petunia. I think likely ruellia strepens. Wild Petunia (Smooth Ruellia) but you could look up wild petunia with the name of your state and see if you have different varieties than I see here in MO. I think the first flower might be a type of verbena, but I'm not sure. 
Herbs like to spread! They may take a year to get established, and then they will probably take over the world. So putting your horehound in a pot might not be a bad idea, as your bed may end up getting pretty crowded in a year or two.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

@DDFN 
On closer inspection, I think the leaf of the flower you posted isn't quite right for ruellia strepens. But I'm pretty sure it's in the same family.


----------



## DDFN

Thank you so much that helps! 

Hahaha dog rentals. I had a fog that loved picking up duck eggs when we had ducks but sometimes she would pick it up a little hard and make a mess. Like the tomatos lol. Herb dog to the rescue.

Ok I will get a big barrel planter for the horehound then. Any idea if they do better partial shade or full sun?

Thanks so much for your all's help!


----------



## luvmyherd

KY Goat Girl said:


> We might have forgotten to check the garden and ended up with a 9lb. zucchini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Larry the Zucchini.


We have had a few of those over the years.

It is nice to see everyone's gardens coming along. Ours is going great guns but, alas, we are not there to enjoy our bounty. (Had to buy a store tomato😝.)
Did get a text from our son saying that he sent a friend home with a bag of squash, tomatoes and kale. At least someone is able to enjoy it.


----------



## luvmyherd

To add insult to injury; I got this photo today. Seems like slugs and snails are under control. AND I AM NOT THERE TO EAT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








(Eat the strawberries, not the slugs and snails, Mike!)


----------



## Goatastic43

Well I was going to take some pictures today of the garden. It was looking beautiful! Corn was loving this heat….until we got hit with a horrible thunderstorm. It knocked all the poor corn down on its side.  I hope they recover. No stems are broke, so there’s hope. Everything else seems in tact, so I’ll get pictures when I can.


----------



## luvmyherd

I have had corn recover from some pretty nasty stuff. Including goats getting out. Hopefully yours can bounce back.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

luvmyherd said:


> (Eat the strawberries, not the slugs and snails, Mike!)


That was my first thought. A little disconcerting that you knew that..


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goatastic43 said:


> Well I was going to take some pictures today of the garden. It was looking beautiful! Corn was loving this heat….until we got hit with a horrible thunderstorm. It knocked all the poor corn down on its side.  I hope they recover. No stems are broke, so there’s hope. Everything else seems in tact, so I’ll get pictures when I can.


I had to stake a dozen corn plants last year after strong wind knocked them down. They did alright.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That was my first thought. A little disconcerting that you knew that..


When I read it back I was like, "Oh no! He will notice."


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Worked in the garden quite a bit today. Ignore all the weeds and grass. We didn’t get hay put down soon enough. We’ve harvested zucchini and cucumbers so far and should have tomatoes and a bunch of other stuff soon. We also picked some radishes and raspberries! The raspberries are the sweetest I’ve EVER tasted.


----------



## Goatastic43

Finally remember to get pictures. Sorry they aren’t great ones. I was hot and ready to get inside. (We’ll probably feed the cabbage to the goats)


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Everything looks good! Our cabbage is getting attacked too. And the marigolds are beautiful! Ours didn’t come up.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! You guys have huge gardens! They look great!


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> Everything looks good! Our cabbage is getting attacked too. And the marigolds are beautiful! Ours didn’t come up.





ksalvagno said:


> Wow! You guys have huge gardens! They look great!


Thank you! 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

Lovely pictures everybody!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

All these great pictures of corn, I felt an uncontrollable urge to add pictures of my towering stalks.












My first 12 for this year, planted 3 weeks ago. I plan to plant a dozen every two weeks.


----------



## MellonFriend

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 232016
> 
> View attachment 232017
> 
> View attachment 232018
> 
> View attachment 232019
> 
> View attachment 232020
> 
> View attachment 232021
> 
> View attachment 232022
> 
> View attachment 232023
> 
> View attachment 232024


What are you growing on that arch in your garden? That looks really cool!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Those are some kind of “wild” grape. I’m sure they were planted there but they look and taste just like the wild grapes we had growing in some trees in our woods in TX.


----------



## MellonFriend

KY Goat Girl said:


> Those are some kind of “wild” grape. I’m sure they were planted there but they look and taste just like the wild grapes we had growing in some trees in our woods in TX.


Cool! We have wild grape vines all over the place, but I've never seen any fruits. 🤔


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I am loving all these gorgeous gardens! 
We have wild grapes here, too. I sometimes see fruit, but I think the majority of the vines don't get enough sun to be able to make fruit. Also, the local wildlife are quick to pick off what fruit there is.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome garden.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Some garden photos from last night. We will have blackberries, summer squash, and tomatoes soon! The peppers and green beans still have a way to go.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm




----------



## KY Goat Girl

I picked zucchini, spaghetti squash, all the green bush beans that were ready(!), and some kind of volunteer zucchini/yellow squash hybrid. Oh, and a volunteer cucumber.


----------



## luvmyherd

These pics make me anxious to get home to my garden.
Fresh tomato, YUM!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Waiting on pins a needles for the first ripe tomatoes! They seem to be taking forever this year.


----------



## luvmyherd

Got this pic from my son today.
They are ready for me


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

What do you guys do with your zucchini and squash?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Eat it. Lol We stir fry it with onions or make zucchini bread etc.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Goatastic43

We made some squash cut in half with chicken in the middle (and some mint yogurt sauce) It really good! We also made some squash and zucchini patties, and put some squash, zucchini, and bell peppers in with creamy noodles.


----------



## DDFN

Lovely pics! 

What type of soil does your grapes like? Mine hasn't done well for the last 2 years. Still struggling in the soil here.


----------



## luvmyherd

Zucchini (and other squash) spears grilled. Yumm!!!!
When we have a bumper year; I even can some. It is not real good to just eat but is fine in a soup.


----------



## luvmyherd

Sliced with some tomato, onion, basil sautéed in olive oil over angel hair pasta.


----------



## Boer Mama

Posted duplicate sorry 😑


----------



## Boer Mama

I do like to spiralize mine like zucchini noodles w/ pesto sauce… also zucchini bread, sautéed with bacon and onions…
My mom cans delicious zucchini relish. The only thing I really eat it with is Tunafish salad sandwiches but it really adds some zing 🤩

I’m still waiting for my garden to grow. It’s so late this year with the cooler spring! Not even cherry tomatoes yet 😢


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Lovely pics!
> 
> What type of soil does your grapes like? Mine hasn't done well for the last 2 years. Still struggling in the soil here.


I’m not sure if our soil type. I’ll ask my sister-in-law. She did soil tests a few months ago.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My favourite way to eat any kind of squash (including pumpkin) is to cook it, puree it and turn it into a very thick soup. I've even done a couple of seafood chowders that were pretty good.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

luvmyherd said:


> These pics make me anxious to get home to my garden.
> Fresh tomato, YUM!!





KY Goat Girl said:


> Waiting on pins a needles for the first ripe tomatoes! They seem to be taking forever this year.



Stop all this talk of ripe tomatoes!!!!
Mine have just started to bloom. I won't see anything ripe until well into August.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My Kiwi flowers have started to open.


----------



## toth boer goats

Many of these photos should be a magazine. Beautiful 🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Stop all this talk of ripe tomatoes!!!!
> Mine have just started to bloom. I won't see anything ripe until well into August.


I’m sorry.  I can’t imagine not having anything ripe until August.


----------



## luvmyherd

KY Goat Girl said:


> I can’t imagine not having anything ripe until August.


That is why I always end up saying NO to the possibility of moving north. I love our 9 month (or more) growing season.


----------



## ksalvagno

Those kiwi flowers are pretty!


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Stop all this talk of ripe tomatoes!!!!
> Mine have just started to bloom. I won't see anything ripe until well into August.


Maybe the candy corn flowers can hols you over in place of the tomatoes? Sorry Just kidding. If it makes you feel better my tomatoes are just blooming too since the ground hog stole the ones that had then started ugh. Caddy shack part 3.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m not sure if our soil type. I’ll ask my sister-in-law. She did soil tests a few months ago.


Ok big thanks! We have so much clay I have to mix in manure, potting soil and leaves to promote top soil down by where I planted the grapes. My garden area is fine soil but the grape area isnt. Supports black berries very well!


----------



## luvmyherd

Harvested sunflower. A whopping 4lbs!
Will go to the goats. They love the whole plant.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

These beautiful little bees were on my tomatoes this morning. They are a shiny green-gold color. I've seen them on my herbs before, but never noticed them on the tomatoes.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Ok big thanks! We have so much clay I have to mix in manure, potting soil and leaves to promote top soil down by where I planted the grapes. My garden area is fine soil but the grape area isnt. Supports black berries very well!


Ok so I looked at the paperwork and it doesn’t actually say “soil type” or anything but I did see that for the garden and where the grapes are there are high levels of magnesium, phosphorus, and potassium. Hope that helps!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ok so I looked at the paperwork and it doesn’t actually say “soil type” or anything but I did see that for the garden and where the grapes are there are high levels of magnesium, phosphorus, and potassium. Hope that helps!


Big thanks! I will have to start giving them banana peels then too! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Meet Sir Poke-A-Lot, my pet thistle. He is growing like ... well ... like a weed.


----------



## DDFN

Nice to meet you Sir Poke Alot.


----------



## Goatastic43

What a friendly looking guy!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goatastic43 said:


> What a friendly looking guy!


He's not too bad to have around. Just don't invade his personal space. He is a bit picky about that.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That is a truly impressive thistle! 
Yesterday, I was pondering areas where I could plant stinging nettle, and then wondered if I'd finally lost it. 
It is a great medicinal plant, though!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m laughing so hard now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> That is a truly impressive thistle!
> Yesterday, I was pondering areas where I could plant stinging nettle, and then wondered if I'd finally lost it.
> It is a great medicinal plant, though!


Oh gosh. I hate that stuff. I’m highly allergic to it!  I once _barely_ brushed against it and my leg swelled up so bad! I had charcoal poultices on it for a few days.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh gosh. I hate that stuff. I’m highly allergic to it!  I once _barely_ brushed against it and my leg swelled up so bad! I had charcoal poultices on it for a few days.


Ouch!


----------



## Boer Mama

Spent some time out in the garden… I think my cabbage germination was only about 20% this year. Compared to elm tree seeds 100% germination rate 😑
I’m glad I let the marigold go to seed last year… that also has a good germination rate so I have something doing well in the garden this year 😅
Mostly so I have some good blooms for the honey bees! 😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My first ever loganberries. I may get a couple of dozen this year if all goes well.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My Fig trees are growing well. One of the last things to leaf out, but it has already grown a foot. But no flowers yet. 





















The leaves remind me of dinosaur footprints.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My Fig trees are growing well. One of the last things to leaf out, but it has already grown a foot. But no flowers yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 232817
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232818
> 
> 
> The leaves remind me of dinosaur footprints.


Wait Mike now has dinosaurs to go with his elves. Clearly Canada is where things are happening!


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike, you can grow quite a bit for being in a colder climate. That is great!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Here on the Southwest BC coast we are in hardiness zone 8, so generally very mild for Canadian standards.
That is why many of us old people move here. 
Canada's only native broad-leafed evergreen tree, Arbutus, grows only is this area.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow


----------



## ksalvagno

That's interesting. I assumed all Canada was like zone 4 or below.


----------



## Boer Mama

ksalvagno said:


> That's interesting. I assumed all Canada was like zone 4 or below.


You and me both! I was surprised he was growing sooner than I was here in ID when he’s further North 😂


----------



## DDFN

Picked some blackberries. They are starting to come in. But wow they are about the size of my thumb for most of them. The smaller ones aren't as sweet but the big ones taste extremely sweet. They are out doing my raspberries and blueberries this year. Grabbed 2 blueberries that the ground hogs hadn't gotten to get but they look tiny next to the blackberries lol. Oh and a pic of my road bush. It's been struggling this year after I pruned it back but it was getting out of control wild.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

ksalvagno said:


> That's interesting. I assumed all Canada was like zone 4 or below.


For the most part you are right.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

One of my favourite bushes here is the Hydrangea. We have several that were here when we moved in. They are just starting to bloom.


----------



## luvmyherd

Hydrangea are beautiful.

Made fresh squash, tomato and basil over rice noodles yesterday. Chopped greens and sliced tomatoes with scrambled eggs this morning. It is good to be home.
New squash and tomatoes coming on🤤.


----------



## Goatastic43

Anyone want some zucchini or squash.  We’ve got plenty! This is just from this morning.


----------



## Boer Mama

I finally got to pick produce from my garden.. a single zucchini. Lol
At least zucchini are reliable and plentiful! I should have a couple more by tomorrow anyway.
Tomatoes have blossoms, some fruit started. Beets are doing well. Kohlrabi and cabbage didn’t germinate well, so only a few plants of each.
Spinach got burned up… our garden season is hard. We had super late cold weather then hot fast so cold weather crops didn’t work. I’m going to try and plant in the fall for spring harvest and see how that works next year.
First year with celery and I have 2 plants that seem to be doing good, other plants are too hot I think. I’m too lazy to try a shade cloth with all the wind we get 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m curious. Has anyone else ever had fried zucchini/squash/pumpkin blossoms? They are absolutely a delicacy! I’ve only ever had fried pumpkin blossoms, but I’d guess you could do them with any vegetable blossoms really.


----------



## luvmyherd

Squash blossoms are yummy. Don't eat them that often though. Other animals usually get them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dang! It's hot! Taking a garden break, so obviously thought I should jump on TGS. 
I planted my watermelons way late, but hopeful we'll get something. They are growing!








Starting to get the first few ripe blackberries 








Summer squash is starting to produce. This was my first harvest. There are some on the vines right now that need to be harvested. You can almost stand there and see it grow. 








My onions were somewhat underwhelming. But I planted a second round after I harvested these. I hung them to dry on the inside of the hoop house I made for sheltering my round bales. Seems to be working great. 








Dug potatoes today. I think this started out as about 4 seed potatoes. Definitely NOT enough to get us through the winter, but I wanted to experiment with doing them in a raised bed and I feel it went well. I will water them less next time. I encountered a number of rotten potatoes. 








Now I have an empty bed, and my spinach has just gone to seed, so I think I'm going to scatter the seed heads in therr after I top it off with compost and see what happens.


----------



## Boer Mama

My uncle grew potatoes in a pile of grass clippings. You can keep building the clippings up as the potatoe plant grows. He was pretty happy with how they grew- and they came out clean. Lol
I stayed up too late reading last night so didn’t get much done outside today before it was too hot. Gonna get up earlier tomorrow! 😂


----------



## luvmyherd

My son did that in a wheelbarrow of straw. Not a huge harvest but they are good and clean.🥔

Finished product🥒🍅🌶


----------



## Aozora

Behold, raw salsa! This is about one week's worth of tomato growth. We have a lot more coming. I see canned pasta sauce in my future! The peppers are a mix of cayenne and Thai--gonna be spicy.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Boer Mama said:


> My uncle grew potatoes in a pile of grass clippings. You can keep building the clippings up as the potatoe plant grows. He was pretty happy with how they grew- and they came out clean. Lol
> I stayed up too late reading last night so didn’t get much done outside today before it was too hot. Gonna get up earlier tomorrow! 😂





luvmyherd said:


> My son did that in a wheelbarrow of straw. Not a huge harvest but they are good and clean.🥔
> 
> Finished product🥒🍅🌶
> View attachment 233226


I actually put some potatoes in the compost pile, which is mostly sawdust/woodshavings and waste hay from the goat pen. I am planning to do a similar idea to what you all mentioned.


Aozora said:


> Behold, raw salsa! This is about one week's worth of tomato growth. We have a lot more coming. I see canned pasta sauce in my future! The peppers are a mix of cayenne and Thai--gonna be spicy.
> 
> View attachment 233227


Yours and @luvmyherd 's fresh garden veggies look delicious!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice and yummy.


----------



## Boer Mama

I did some more weeding in the garden this morning. There was some cloud coverage, breeze/wind, and I even got sprinkled on a cpl of times. Unfortunately not a good wet rain. Lol
I spaced out some cabbages since the ones that did germinate were crowding each other… so I probably killed them doing that this late 🙄
Hopefully they perk up some tonight!

and since the only thing I’ve been able to harvest is still zucchini, and a bit of my basil plant, I made some zoodles w/ a bit of cream cheese, chopped basil, and Parmesan cheese. With home grown lamb to complete the meal 😊
The kids loved dinner!


----------



## luvmyherd

Yum! 🤤
I'm fixing up some squash and tomatoes tonight. Sadly, the meat is store bought pork chops.


----------



## Boer Mama

I can’t wait till I have enough basil to make pesto sauce… or some tomatoes to snack on! I feel like everything’s so late this year 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My tomato plants are growing. So I'm once again faced with the question of whether to remove the suckers. Suckers are the shoots that grow at the leaf branches.









My dad used to be almost religious about removing them. "They use too much of the plants energy", he used to say. The so called energy comes from the sun and is captured by leaves. Leaves grow on the suckers just as well as on the main stem. More leaves, more photosynthesis, more energy for the plant. So what's the big deal? Am I missing something?

Mostly I now leave the suckers. I just remove ones that are inconvenient to how I want my plant to grow.

Do you guys remove them? leave them? or never really think about it?


----------



## Boer Mama

My uncle is a tomatoes fanatic. He grows so many plants 😅
He does not trim the plants, just lets them grow and provide energy. He just uses cattle panel to separate his rows going down the middle of his long raised bed.
I don’t prune mine either but always get a little upset at how crazy the plants get cus I end up buying indeterminate every time 🤣 
I’ve got a few self starter cherry tomatoes growing up by my cabbages and asparagus. I pruned those some. I’m leaving them to grow since they do deter some bugs from other plants.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## NigerianNewbie

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Do you guys remove them? leave them? or never really think about it?


Theory is, if the suckers are removed the tomatoes will be larger in size though not as abundant. The plant varieties that bore 1-2 pound sized tomatoes would get suckered, and the cluster or sauce type tomatoes could just do their own thing and the more tomatoes the merry.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Pruning the plants also increases the airflow, so plants are less likely to get fungal or mildew/mold issues in humid environments. 
However, I have not pruned my tomatoes this year, and so far they are just fine, tho very bushy! Still waiting for them to start to ripen...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My second set of onions is sprouting nicely, despite the fact that a lot of my onion starts were pretty shriveled.
Still waiting on my spinach seeds to do something. They always take forever to germinate. I will give them another week before I count them a failure.








my volunteer sunflower is starting to bloom.








Birthday bouquet for my sister in law. Lots of pinks and purples in the garden right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My corns is making progress.










Planted about a week ago










Planted about 3 weeks ago.










Planted about 5 weeks ago.










Planted about 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I've been letting the raspberries get out of control. The new shoots are already pushing 10 ft in height.
Just started picking. Got about 1.5 lbs. Mostly the golden variety which are usually a week ahead of my red ones.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everything looks great!


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My corns is making progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234213
> 
> Planted about a week ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 234214
> 
> Planted about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234215
> 
> Planted about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234216
> 
> Planted about 7 weeks ago.


Nicely done… is that purslane for your ground cover in between stalks? Have you ever tried it?
I seem to have plenty this year. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

After looking up purslane ... Yes I think that is what it is called. We have tons of it. Tried it? What? Tried pulling it out? Yes. Tried stabbing it to death? Yes. Tried setting it on fire? No.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boer Mama said:


> Nicely done… is that purslane for your ground cover in between stalks? Have you ever tried it?
> I seem to have plenty this year. Lol


I've eaten purslane. It's quite delicious actually, and good for you too!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love purslane. It's good in a salad and I don't even have to plant it. All I do is till the garden and magically it's everywhere.


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My corns is making progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234213
> 
> Planted about a week ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 234214
> 
> Planted about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234215
> 
> Planted about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234216
> 
> Planted about 7 weeks ago.


Nice spacing. You should have corn over a nice stretch.


----------



## Boer Mama

MellonFriend said:


> I've eaten purslane. It's quite delicious actually, and good for you too!


That’s what I’ve heard, but I haven’t gotten around to trying to harvest any yet. Like @Rancho Draco, mine just appears. So… I could harvest it and then would have another success in my garden… and finally have something other than just zucchini to harvest this year 😂

you just had it raw in a salad? Have you tried steaming or sautéed or cooking with anything?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tasted some purslane today. I quite liked it. Don't know about eating larger quantities or having it cooked. It is full of oxalic acid. That is the stuff that makes rhubarb leaves toxic. I have no idea how the acid concentrations compare. I assume purslane has much less and would be safe for most people in normal quantities.


----------



## Boer Mama

Well that rained on my parade… it’s funny how I’d just seen that it was supposed to be healthy for you and was edible as a wild forage option. When I looked up the OA content … it’s confusing. Maybe I’ll leave it for the bees. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Although many are wishing for rain, I think your parade should be fine. 

There is probaly not much more oxalic acid in purslane than in spinach which is also loaded with the stuff. If it is not the only thing you eat, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Boer Mama

Thanks @Mike at Capra Vista - I almost went on a green veggie strike but I guess it’s safe after all.

… and my parade may take me to harvest some purslane tomorrow 😊

I’ll pretend I intentionally planted it and have great success with it. 😅😏🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Boer Mama said:


> That’s what I’ve heard, but I haven’t gotten around to trying to harvest any yet. Like @Rancho Draco, mine just appears. So… I could harvest it and then would have another success in my garden… and finally have something other than just zucchini to harvest this year 😂
> 
> you just had it raw in a salad? Have you tried steaming or sautéed or cooking with anything?


I've never had it cooked, generally we just eat it straight out of the ground. We don't plant it either, it just grows itself! 😄


----------



## Boer Mama

Eeeeek! It’s finally started! Only 3 thus far, but so excited to finally pick something other than zucchini .. and purslane. Lol
The kids and I did enjoy some fresh purslane leaves and then I added some into a couple of different smoothies. Also added in my normal spinach so the smoothie were basically a toxic slush of OA 😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> a toxic slush of OA


That's very funny!

I've been snacking on a little purslane most every day since I learned what it was. I quite like the taste. My gardening would be much more successful if I just turned the garden into a purslane plantation. I wonder if there is a market for that.


----------



## Boer Mama

As soon as you are trying to grow just purslane… it would likely disappear 😂
But I think it works well as it is- a ground cover in between your crops.
I’m planning on letting some go to seed (intentionally) in my walk way area that I don’t normally dig out to plant anything else. Maybe it’ll help keep less useful weeds from popping up.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> Maybe it’ll help keep less useful weeds from popping up.


Around here it sprouts very late in the year. Only where other weeds have been removed. It likes to grow in bare dirt and does not seem to compete well with other plants. So I doubt it would be good at keeping other weeds out.

You are right. Once I want it to grow it will likely die.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I have a 4' fence around my garden. It deters deer, rabbits, raccoons, rats and probably other critters that feel an urge to partake of my meagre bounty. Now, the fence is also a handy thing to hold things up, so I plant tomatoes and all sorts of climby things along the fence. An added bonus of this is that I can pick a few things to snack on, like little tomatoes or sugar peas, without going into the garden.
So last night the deer decided that if I was going to grow things on the outside of the fence, it was fair for the deer to grab a snack too. Though they do not touch tomatoes, the ate the tops off some cucumber plants, the cantaloupe plants and some boysenberry shoots. So far they missed the peas.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I plan to pick white currants today. They look about ready.


----------



## MellonFriend

Those are beautiful! They look like chains of frog eggs. 🐸


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Those white currants look great. Of course the deer discovered your veggies.


----------



## The Goat

They are so Beautiful


----------



## DDFN

Now I am going to be thinking of frog eggs lol but it looks so good!


----------



## Boer Mama

@alwaystj9 it’s almost that time of year… or has it been for awhile for you w/ your extended growing season?








While I’m not to the point of finding new homes for my zucchini (well, I did leave a cpl with my friend last night 😅) I am trying to look for other ways of using it.
My kids really liked zucchini chips. We took some up for our day of wood cutting/playing in the water yesterday and they ate them all. Lol








Anyone have a favorite recipe for zucchini that you’d like to inspire me with? 😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> Anyone have a favorite recipe for zucchini 😁



Oh, me! I have one.

Get two wooden skewers and four wooden discs.
Assemble as shown. Find long steep road. Set free. Repeat until all zucchini are used up.









Use them plain or garnish as desired.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Goatastic43

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oh, me! I have one.
> 
> Get two wooden skewers and four wooden discs.
> Assemble as shown. Find long steep road. Set free. Repeat until all zucchini are used up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use them plain or garnish as desired.


I like Mike’s plan @Boer Mama! 

What’s the recipe for those zucchini chips, if you don’t mind? Those look pretty good! Like you, we have an overflow of them too


----------



## toth boer goats

😆


----------



## Boer Mama

Goatastic43 said:


> I like Mike’s plan @Boer Mama!
> 
> What’s the recipe for those zucchini chips, if you don’t mind? Those look pretty good! Like you, we have an overflow of them too


These were made with ~2TBS olive oil, 1TBS smoked paprika and 1TBS salt. So a bbq flavor chip.
I just found it online- I want to try one with the everything bagel seasoning if I can remember to buy that when I shop next.
I just used my dehydrator (I plug in on back porch so doesn’t heat up the house) but I guess you can also do in oven if you keep an eye on them so they don’t burn.
Next time I make them, I might salt the slices ahead of time and let them sit to draw some of the moisture out first.
I think I used 3 zucchini- enough to fill my dehydrator trays 😁


----------



## alwaystj9

Elf Cars!


----------



## The Goat

Yes


----------



## Goatastic43

Boer Mama said:


> These were made with ~2TBS olive oil, 1TBS smoked paprika and 1TBS salt. So a bbq flavor chip.
> I just found it online- I want to try one with the everything bagel seasoning if I can remember to buy that when I shop next.
> I just used my dehydrator (I plug in on back porch so doesn’t heat up the house) but I guess you can also do in oven if you keep an eye on them so they don’t burn.
> Next time I make them, I might salt the slices ahead of time and let them sit to draw some of the moisture out first.
> I think I used 3 zucchini- enough to fill my dehydrator trays


Thanks! We have a dehydrator too. That’s why I wanted to try them. Seems we don’t use it much anymore lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

Goatastic43 said:


> Thanks! We have a dehydrator too. That’s why I wanted to try them. Seems we don’t use it much anymore lol.


I haven’t used mine in awhile either 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I would try the zucchini chip thing since we are expecting a week of hot (+30C), dry weather, but my zucchinis are not more than 5" long at this point.

How thick are the slices?
Do you just slice by hand with a knife or do you have some kind of thing to get such even slices?

Would flattening a zucchini with my van work?


----------



## The Goat

a van as in a car or am I missing something


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> How thick are the slices?
> Do you just slice by hand with a knife or do you have some kind of thing to get such even slices?
> 
> Would flattening a zucchini with my van work?


Those would be big chips if flattened by your van. 

You would want a slicer that slices very thin.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I would try the zucchini chip thing since we are expecting a week of hot (+30C), dry weather, but my zucchinis are not more than 5" long at this point.
> 
> How thick are the slices?
> Do you just slice by hand with a knife or do you have some kind of thing to get such even slices?
> 
> Would flattening a zucchini with my van work?


I used a mandolin… you don’t want to slice super thin or they’ll shrink paper thin. I’m not sure I had mine but maybe 1/4-1/5”?
And younger ones will have more moisture than ones that are a little bigger. So you’d want to salt and let that moisture seep out before seasoning.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Again I had to look that up. I don't see how a mandolin will help. Do you push it through the strings? Seems like an expensive way to slice zucchini. Good ones are $1000s.


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Again I had to look that up. I don't see how a mandolin will help. Do you push it through the strings? Seems like an expensive way to slice zucchini. Good ones are $1000s.


You can get some cheap ones for around $100 bucks lol you get 7 slices at a time though lol


----------



## MadHouse

Swallowtail caterpillars on my parsley.
Our spring was so late, but early on we ate a lot of greens from pots, while we were waiting for the weather to warm up. Now that we eat from the garden, the caterpillars took over the pots. 💕 🐛 🪴


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> Swallowtail caterpillars on my parsley.
> Our spring was so late, but early on we ate a lot of greens from pots, while we were waiting for the weather to warm up. Now that we eat from the garden, the caterpillars took over the pots. 💕 🐛 🪴
> View attachment 234864


I still enjoy seeing all the swallowtails here on the island, and we have lots of them. I have not found any caterpillars yet. Are those eating your parsley?


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I still enjoy seeing all the swallowtails here on the island, and we have lots of them. I have not found any caterpillars yet. Are those eating your parsley?


Yes. They are often on the dill and sometimes on carrot leaves. But this year I had lots of parsley, and they found it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Do you guys do anything with these?


----------



## ksalvagno

You can use the scapes just like you would garlic in dishes.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Do you guys do anything with these?
> 
> View attachment 234931


Are they garlic that came to flower?


----------



## DDFN

You can make garlic salt and powder out of the scapes.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> Are they garlic that came to flower?


Yep, you're absolutely correct and scape is basically the "seed pod" after flowering, that can also be eaten.


----------



## DDFN

Does anyone have a suggested use for the very small crab apples? They are so tiny and I don't really feel like deseeding for jams and jelly etc. Any use? Squeeze for juice? This tree produces so many and helps pollinate my other fruit trees.


----------



## ksalvagno

I give you credit for doing anything with them. I would think juice would work. Or leave for the birds.


----------



## DDFN

Thanks. I normally just leave them for birds and squirrels but having to cut a few limbs for clearance for the New barn. I didn't want to cut the whole tree. Thanks. If they were bigger I would make jelly.


----------



## MadHouse

DDFN said:


> Does anyone have a suggested use for the very small crab apples? They are so tiny and I don't really feel like deseeding for jams and jelly etc. Any use? Squeeze for juice? This tree produces so many and helps pollinate my other fruit trees.
> View attachment 234979


Absolutely! I dry the tiny ones in the greenhouse on a screen, and use them with the goats all winter as treats or lures to get them where I want them.
The bigger ones we half or quarter and dry them in the dehydrator. Right now the goats 💕 love 💕 those crab apples fresh! Great for lures.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, you're absolutely correct and scape is basically the "seed pod" after flowering, that can also be eaten.


I had never seen them. We always snip off the flower stalks before they bloom, so the energy goes into the bulbs. Neat to see! Are there teeny tiny garlic cloves in there?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> I had never seen them. We always snip off the flower stalks before they bloom, so the energy goes into the bulbs. Neat to see! Are there teeny tiny garlic cloves in there?


Looks more like a tiny seeding onion bulb, and they are kind of tough textured. Once, I dug up some lily plants from an old abandoned homesite (double blossomed orange speckled day lily) as I have a passion for the older and sometimes forgotten plant species from older time periods. Included with this transplantation conquest were 3 (three) plants come the spring/summer season looked like garlic to me. Well, with the season continuing forward, yep, it was garlic and my only guess is over time the bulbs mingled themselves together in the same area. Like you, I try to keep flower heads from developing for larger bulbs. Slowly but surely when dividing lily clumps, the garlic is gone except for a straggler here and there. I have waited until the scape of the unintentional plants has that ripe appearance and feel, planted the little bulbs, and new little garlic plants have sprouted. The germination isn't noteworthy and runs about 5 (five) little bulbs producing 1 (one) garlic plant. Then again, it's probably not the fault of the garlic because I have no knowledge about repropagating garlic and just stuck some in the ground for the past few years to see what would happen.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Looks more like a tiny seeding onion bulb, and they are kind of tough textured. Once, I dug up some lily plants from an old abandoned homesite (double blossomed orange speckled day lily) as I have a passion for the older and sometimes forgotten plant species from older time periods. Included with this transplantation conquest were 3 (three) plants come the spring/summer season looked like garlic to me. Well, with the season continuing forward, yep, it was garlic and my only guess is over time the bulbs mingled themselves together in the same area. Like you, I try to keep flower heads from developing for larger bulbs. Slowly but surely when dividing lily clumps, the garlic is gone except for a straggler here and there. I have waited until the scape of the unintentional plants has that ripe appearance and feel, planted the little bulbs, and new little garlic plants have sprouted. The germination isn't noteworthy and runs about 5 (five) little bulbs producing 1 (one) garlic plant. Then again, it's probably not the fault of the garlic because I have no knowledge about repropagating garlic and just stuck some in the ground for the past few years to see what would happen.


Very interesting!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I made crab apple wine a couple of times.


----------



## DDFN

Goat apple chips and crab apple wine. I have never made wine but have a friend that has before. Maybe they will like then to try. The dehydrating I can try and pluck the seeds out before feeding. Thanks!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Word of caution: I said I made crab apple wine, I did not say it was a good idea.


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Again I had to look that up. I don't see how a mandolin will help. Do you push it through the strings? Seems like an expensive way to slice zucchini. Good ones are $1000s.


OMG my first thought. Just shove it through the strings.


----------



## luvmyherd

Our 1st pumpkins coming on. We planted July 4 for Jack-o-lanterns.










My son had harvested the sunflowers and I asked him why he had not cut down the stalks for the goats. Seems that green beans and peas had vined up them.
We don't need no stinking poles!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I will try to remember that next year. Plant a row of sunflowers and a few weeks later a row of peas next to it.


----------



## Boer Mama

So, I was super excited about the tomatoes starting, but it was short lived. They are not doing so well this year 😓
But my zucchini and purslane are abundant 😂
I have learned my gardening skills need help in case of a SHTF scenario. Lol


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> So, I was super excited about the tomatoes starting, but it was short lived. They are not doing so well this year
> But my zucchini and purslane are abundant
> I have learned my gardening skills need help in case of a SHTF scenario. Lol


I was so exited for mine to I had 2 and then as soon as they were almost ready we’ll they all failed


----------



## ksalvagno

My zucchini did poorly but my tomatoes are crazy.


----------



## The Goat

ksalvagno said:


> My zucchini did poorly but my tomatoes are crazy.


My zucchini died to I’m really failing but it’s only my first year lol


----------



## alwaystj9

My most productive tomato plant has been a volunteer grape tomato plant grown from rotten grocery store tomatoes tossed in the compost pile.
I think I give up on fancy heirlooms.
Finally getting eggplant.


----------



## Boer Mama

ksalvagno said:


> My zucchini did poorly but my tomatoes are crazy.


Too bad we don’t live closer - then we could share our bounty and even each other out 😅


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely! I had no idea what I was going to do since I don't can. Then I found a video with a woman who puts her tomatoes in the food processor then puts them in a freezer bag and freezes them. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Boer Mama

On my good tomato years, I like to cut them into chunks (usually the romas) and drizzle with olive oil, salt and pepper and then roast them. Then scrape everything into a quart bag and freeze. They add a lot of flavor to stews or soups that way. I’ll blend them w/ sautéed onion and garlic and some stock (whatever kind i have frozen, beef, chicken/duck, goat) and make home made tomato soup for the kids. I never buy it cus it had corn syrup in it. Lol
Sometimes I add in carrots or celery as well.

You can also make a large crockpot full of marinara sauce and freeze in containers for spaghetti sauce.

I don’t can either so I’ve always frozen tomato products. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

If you have a dehydrator, you can make your own sun-dried tomatoes. Cut the small tomatoes in half, the large ones in several rounds. Add basil, oregano, and salt. Dry them in the oven on low heat, or a dehydrator, or the sun, until they're chewy and don't feel wet anymore. You don't want them to be completely hard, though. Then you can either bag them and freeze them, or can them in oil.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We, too, freeze all our extra tomatoes. Larger ones get cubed and put in convenient sized containers, Small tomatoes (grape and cherry) we freeze whole. Then we add them to soups, stews, pasta sauces or whatever as needed.


----------



## alwaystj9

Have any of y'all tried making or using "tomato powder"?


----------



## Boer Mama

alwaystj9 said:


> Have any of y'all tried making or using "tomato powder"?


I haven’t tried it, but I’ve seen in a canning/prepping group where people can their tomatoes, keep the skins they slipped off to dehydrate them and then powder them to add into recipes.


----------



## Boer Mama

It would take up so much less space! And shelf stable so if power loss were a concern…


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my 😱😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

This mornings harvest! Tomato sandwiches all around.


----------



## ksalvagno

I see your abundance of tomatoes there.


----------



## Boer Mama

Your cucumbers look tasty tho- cucumber sandwiches are a thing 😁
I’m jealous. My cucumber plants did not make it this year… 
Zucchini still going strong tho 😅


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I picked these beauties today. I canned ten quarts, served three beefsteaks with dinner with 
Browned butter poured over them…and salt and pepper, of course. I have more beefsteaks on the counter waiting to be enjoyed.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> We, too, freeze all our extra tomatoes. Larger ones get cubed and put in convenient sized containers, Small tomatoes (grape and cherry) we freeze whole. Then we add them to soups, stews, pasta sauces or whatever as needed.


That’s such a good idea. Every year I waste a ton of cherry tomatoes because I’m not sure why to do with them.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chanceosunshine said:


> I picked these beauties today. I canned ten quarts, served three beefsteaks with dinner with
> Browned butter poured over them…and salt and pepper, of course. I have more beefsteaks on the counter waiting to be enjoyed.
> View attachment 235845


What a gorgeous variety!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Rancho Draco said:


> What a gorgeous variety!


Thank you. I love growing different varieties. The one with the starburst on the bottom was a pack of free seeds I was sent and they are delicious! The biggest one in there was 1.552lbs...not too shabby. Love Maters!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> My cucumber plants did not make it this year…


I can sympathize. I planted one cucumber plant last year. It started fine, but after a month or so it started struggling as if someone was eating its roots. After just sitting there, greenish but not growing, for another month, it eventually died. This year, after freezing two plants in the spring, I now have three plants that are all doing well, except for some minor deer pruning.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> This mornings harvest! Tomato sandwiches all around.
> 
> View attachment 235841


Things are going crazy in my garden. I just picked another tomato this morning. It was a little smaller but still ...


----------



## luvmyherd

Just like last year our garden is going crazy while we are away. Hopefully our son will make and can sauce at least.
I know he finally made broth from the turkey carcass we had to leave behind.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Anyone know about squash?

My squash plant, after making 4 fruits, has decided not to make any more. All the girl flowers turn yellow and fall off, usually before blooming. The boy flowers do just fine though.

I have the same problem with the acorn squash and the cantaloupe plants which have no fruit. The cucumbers do not have this problem.

Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## alwaystj9

Lack of pollinators for the girl flowers. If the fruit starts and then shrivels up, that can be dampness or fungal issues.
You may need to pollinate those female flowers...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks but it is not that. The flower buds fall off before opening.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks but it is not that. The flower buds fall off before opening.


I had that happen with my summer squash earlier in the year, but they all recovered on their own and I was inundated with squash. I hope the same for you.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Second harvest of the tomatoes this season. This will yield about 10 or 11 quarts of tomatoes. Don't these things understand I'm too busy for canning right now???











ETA-Boy was I wrong...18 quarts and 1 pint! Yay, me! My pot runneth over!


----------



## alwaystj9

Your climate is so very different from mine but the info below is from LSU's ag dept.:

"Blossom drop can be a stress reaction, 
Consistent temps at night below 55 degrees can cause blossom drop, as can radical changes in temperature.
Any warmer than 90 degrees, and flowers that have not yet set fruit will drop, although fruit that has already set can handle temps as high as 100 degrees. 
Pollination suffers on either end of the temperature spectrum, however."

🙂 Good luck, my squash was taken out by vine borers after setting one squash. 
The last few years I am seeing more people using different types of shade cloths over parts of their gardens, trying to cool things down a bit.
My luffas are crawling up the side of the house and covered with blossoms but no luffas yet.
I do not understand why the vine borers and squash bugs don't ever affect the luffas, which are also squash...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Well, maybe it is the temperatures causing the squash flowers to abort. It has been periodically too warm here for our standards. Not much I can do about that.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My cucumbers are the only members of the squash family that are doing well for me this year. What do you guys do with too many cucumbers? I mean BESIDES pickles and relishes and loading catapults.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My cucumbers are the only members of the squash family that are doing well for me this year. What do you guys do with too many cucumbers? I mean BESIDES pickles and relishes and loading catapults.


Eat them fresh with salt and pepper, tomatoe and cucumber salad, cucumber dill dip (yummy with fish of all sorts)… I have kids at home still and I’ll peel and slice and they get cucumbers for their lunch veggie.. when my plants grow successfully anyway 😒


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

There is a limit to how much fresh cucumber I can eat - and I like cucumber. If I ate nothing but cucumber, I could not eat them all.

I just remembered someone making chips. I'll try that. They are calling for sunny and warm tomorrow.


----------



## alwaystj9

My chickens like the overgrown cucumbers.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> There is a limit to how much fresh cucumber I can eat - and I like cucumber. If I ate nothing but cucumber, I could not eat them all.
> 
> I just remembered someone making chips. I'll try that. They are calling for sunny and warm tomorrow.


I know some people sell excess cucumbers to those who do want to pickle them. Lol

let us know how your chips turn out. I’ve never dried cucumber chips before. Seems like cucumber has an even higher water content than zucchini, so it might take quite awhile.

If you are using a dehydrator, you could just dehydrate till crispy and then pulse into a green powder to store that way. Add a scoop into soups or smoothies or whatever.
But again, I have no experience in drying cucumbers since we usually get thru them ok. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> If you are using a dehydrator,


No, just sunshine.


----------



## DDFN

Salvaged what I could of the corn harvest but raccoons started climbing the stalks down to steal the corn.


----------



## ksalvagno

I feed cucumbers to my dogs daily. I've also given away a lot of cucumbers.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> I feed cucumbers to my dogs daily. I've also given away a lot of cucumbers.


At the old farm we would pick about 200 cucumbers a day. Always had tomatos paste with cucumbers and either fish, chicken of back then some beef (before hubby got alpha gal). What we didn't use fresh we made pickles and canned them


----------



## Boer Mama

☝ That’s a lot of cucumbers! 😅

we had fish tacos with lettuce, tomatoes, and cucumbers chopped up. My dog was looking at me and instead of ignoring her I gave her a little chunk of cucumber. She did not end up eating it, which I thought was weird. She loves broccoli, carrots and sometimes celery 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> ☝ That’s a lot of cucumbers! 😅
> 
> we had fish tacos with lettuce, tomatoes, and cucumbers chopped up. My dog was looking at me and instead of ignoring her I gave her a little chunk of cucumber. She did not end up eating it, which I thought was weird. She loves broccoli, carrots and sometimes celery 🤷🏼‍♀️


I miss it! That place had the best garden soil around. We love pickles here lol. This year I had 4 cucumber plants survive the ground hogs and it's been so hot and humid they have only flowered and produced nothing so far. Bad year for gardens here.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Boer Mama said:


> ☝ That’s a lot of cucumbers! 😅
> 
> we had fish tacos with lettuce, tomatoes, and cucumbers chopped up. My dog was looking at me and instead of ignoring her I gave her a little chunk of cucumber. She did not end up eating it, which I thought was weird. She loves broccoli, carrots and sometimes celery 🤷🏼‍♀️


For some reason this post reminded me of making tzatziki sauce, which doesn’t use a ton of cukes/pickles, but it would use some. 
My husband makes a sausage bake that includes cooked bulk Italian sausage and a ton of veggies cut in large pieces (green and yellow squash, cukes/pickles, onions, tomatoes, lots of garlic and green pepper are optional). He would melt a stick of butter in the bottom of a couple of 9x13 pans first, but he eats butter on his butter. Then he adds some tomato juice or V8, unless you use a ton of juicy tomatoes and then you can skip the juice. He bakes It for an hour at 350. He got the recipe from a guy who grew up with ten sisters and one brother.


----------



## Boer Mama

Chanceosunshine said:


> For some reason this post reminded me of making tzatziki sauce, which doesn’t use a ton of cukes/pickles, but it would use some.
> My husband makes a sausage bake that includes cooked bulk Italian sausage and a ton of veggies cut in large pieces (green and yellow squash, cukes/pickles, onions, tomatoes, lots of garlic and green pepper are optional). He would melt a stick of butter in the bottom of a couple of 9x13 pans first, but he eats butter on his butter. Then he adds some tomato juice or V8, unless you use a ton of juicy tomatoes and then you can skip the juice. He bakes It for an hour at 350. He got the recipe from a guy who grew up with ten sisters and one brother.


Is the tzatziki sauce made with cucumbers and then served on top of the baked dish?
I haven’t this year yet, but in the fall I probably will bake some egg casserole dishes using ground sausage, grated zucchini, red bell peppers, red onions, garlic, maybe some chopped spinach. Brown the sausage and sauté the onions and garlic for a bit then add in the zucchini just to soften and draw the liquid out; drain. whip up the eggs and season well, pour on top of mix in pie plates, top with cheese and bake till set.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

No, tz


Boer Mama said:


> Is the tzatziki sauce made with cucumbers and then served on top of the baked dish?
> I haven’t this year yet, but in the fall I probably will bake some egg casserole dishes using ground sausage, grated zucchini, red bell peppers, red onions, garlic, maybe some chopped spinach. Brown the sausage and sauté the onions and garlic for a bit then add in the zucchini just to soften and draw the liquid out; drain. whip up the eggs and season well, pour on top of mix in pie plates, top with cheese and bake till set.


atz sauce is served on Gyros or with Mediterranean dishes. 
I just threw the sausage dish out there because you can use cukes or pickles in it. I had never had a cooked cute or pickle before having that dish. It’s pretty much like eating any cooked summer squash. 
Your egg dish sounds like a yummy quiche!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Purple Cauliflower - ready to eat. Could not get the orange cauliflower this year.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## Boer Mama

Very nice color 🤩


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I like the bright colours. Best part is they keep the colour after cooking.


----------



## ksalvagno

It actually keeps the color cooked? That is great! It is so pretty.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Anyone growing Romanesco Cauliflower? I could not find any of these either this year. I find them fascinating.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

ksalvagno said:


> It actually keeps the color cooked? That is great! It is so pretty.


I know. It almost makes me want to eat vegetables.


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I know. It almost makes me want to eat vegetables.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Anyone growing Romanesco Cauliflower? I could not find any of these either this year. I find them fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 236471


I picture math equations with this one lol


----------



## Boer Mama

@Mike at Capra Vista you’re garden would be too pretty to harvest 😅

@DDFN spoken like a true nerd 😜jk


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> you’re garden would be too pretty to harvest


Garden vegetables are for looking at, they may as well be pretty.



DDFN said:


> I picture math equations with this one lol


Can you say 3-dimensional fractal geometry?


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Garden vegetables are for looking at, they may as well be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say 3-dimensional fractal geometry?


Yes and I bet it tastes as good as the headache from all the equations lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista you’re garden would be too pretty to harvest 😅
> 
> @DDFN spoken like a true nerd 😜jk


I resemble that remark lol. Yes I do.


----------



## luvmyherd

I love that the purple keeps its color. I hate it when I cook colorful foods that go all bland when cooked.
Have to check with the son for our fall garden. I would love to try that and he likes unusual stuff.


----------



## luvmyherd

He sent pix of first ripe pumpkins. Quite a bit early but with the heat, not surprising. He says more are coming on every day so hopefully we will still get jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice 😊


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I see your pretty pumpkins and raise you a one inch watermelon on a dead vine.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

I see your raise and raise you








and a


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My grape plants are doing pretty well this year. I'm getting a few grapes forming on all the plants.


Can you guess which side the goats have access to?


----------



## Boer Mama

At least your plants are still going strong with the one side!
I had to give up on the fence supporting the grape vines. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Well, I did somewhat plan this out. The grape plants I started from cuttings. When they started growing, I put a 4'x4' piece of chicken wire on the fence (on the driveway side) so snouts could not reach through to get the young plants. This spring, I put 2"x4" welded fencing on the inside (hay field side) of the fence. So now the goats can eat what grows on their side or what they can reach over top, but cannot get at the heart of the plants on the driveway side. Half my trimming is done for me. 
But they sure love grape leaves!


----------



## DDFN

Well the goats are just "helping " to keep them cut back for stronger root system. Lol I had a horse once that was too smart and reached under a fence to drag the watermelon vine under at the old farm with the first husband. Then she would patiently wait until until one got big enough and have a snack. Your poor goats need some self control to get the real goods lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

I don’t think my horses are that smart 😆
They reach over my yard fence and eat the top of my little lilac and my grapes when I get them growing.
I made some supports out of 2x6’s attached to my fence post at a triangle. Then drilled holes and stretched some tie wire. So hopefully now I can get the vines to grow up and spread out on the inside.
The ducks killed one vine too! But now they are in my dads yard instead, so this is the year my little vines shall make it! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

I don't think my current horses are that smart but my old girl was til her last days on earth. She held a very special and hysterical place in my heart.


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Can you guess which side the goats have access to?


LOL!!!
They do love grape leaves don't they?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It is September and I am finally getting some ripe tomatoes beyond the cherry type.

This is my first on this plant but ...


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> This is my first on this plant but ...


But or butt?
Sorry 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> But or butt?
> Sorry 😅


I am crestfallen that I did not think of that.


----------

